# July 2015: Training Logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops, forgot to start the thread!

Plans, goals, sessions, questions, brags or disappointments for July?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am wondering if I want to enter Brady in a trial at a new venue...relatively close (about an hour to an hour and a half) - it is a training facility but also a horse farm. The trial is on a Friday, which I took off from work, but I am hoping to get into a double header Novice only trial on that Sunday. May be bad planning if something happens at the Friday trial.

Faelan will hopefully be heading out to 2 trials mid month.

Towhee will hopefully be going into season soon - the plan is to try a Titan x Towhee repeat. You heard it here first 

Aedan will continue being an adorable rascal and learning machine


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Going to run our new SH girl at a WCX later this month. We are running her on lots of singles (with multiple gun stations in the field), some doubles and will progress to triples next week. She has run triples in training, but not for a few months...

We will also work on her honor steadiness, she was a bit shaky on her last SH test. The judges still passed her, but she did take a step...??!!

Seems like we are running out of time, but we are not having any problems, she is running marks very well....but you just never know...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training for the boys today but I got them to the groomer cut the grass did the grocery shopping changed furnace filter added chlorine to the septic system so all the errands and jobs are done which will allow training time tomorrow at SCKC and hopefully at home weather permitting on Fri. And Sat.before Sun. Trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A beautiful evening  a bit muggy but with a lovely cooling breeze, so I worked each dog a bit.

One of my goals is to have Brady ready for Novice agility by the fall, so I separated the channel weaves into 2 sets of 6 poles each.

*Brady:* closed his channels down to 1 side being offset by about 2-3 inches and worked some  He did very well - a bit of trouble with entries on my right when I am at 9 o;clock to the entry being a 6 o'clock but not bad for a novice dog!! I used treats at the exit tossed to encourage 1) driving out of the poles and 2) head down

*Aedan:* worked him on the channels still wider than his body and we worked 4 reps of weaves: worked the slight wrap around the outside pole coming in towards me for a treat.

*Faelan:* heeling with some signals -- he wanted those weaves LOL so did some forging which was good for training -- his signals were broken up and outstanding. MSFE I was kind of playing 'piano' down his back and he broke -- oops --- reset until he got it right. No treats just personal play

*Towhee:* Heeling with changes of pace. She started forgey on the first slow so ... reset. About turns I caught her up for personal play and released back into heel a few times. She did well. No treats for her either, just personal play

Overall, while quick, the sessions were fun


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Because of the heat, I haven't been starting training until about 6:30 pm, and Alder is getting hardly any training. Not that he really needs much for Rally anymore, but he's gotten sloppy on a lot of things, especially heeling. I periodically try to tighten up his heeling and refresh his memory about the moving down and the back up exercise. I decided to go ahead and finish his RAE2 this year. 

Yesterday, I only worked with Maple on Open exercises: ROF, ROH, and Broad Jump. I hardly spend any time on Open and her F&Fs are pretty sloppy. So, the emphasis was on F&F. I first did several reps in the ring for each, clicking and treating for good fronts and finishes and redoing if the F&Fs were poor. I set the high jump low and the broad jump short. 

When she looked like she was getting the idea that straight fronts were important, I took her out of the ring, showed her the jackpot, put the leash on, went into the ring and took the leash off and gave it to an imaginary steward. We set up for the ROF. Very nice, including the FF. Before I moved to the ROH, I told her what we were going to do next. I'm trying to get into that habit before we move to the exercise so she knows what's coming. The high was also very nice. I wanted to end on a good note and the Broad is where I'm having the most trouble with straight fronts, so I snded it there. I almost forgot to put her leash on first, another habit I'm trying to get into.

We were both hot by then and ready to go back into the A/C.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Went to open class last night, and was pleasantly surprised how well she worked, considering our limited training time as of late. In particular, her work on the figure 8 might have been the best she's ever done.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre 9 months old today


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> View attachment 541658
> 
> 
> Hombre 9 months old today


Beautiful boy !


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice day out, cooler. All Tugg and I did was heeling. Trying to stop the bumping. Hopefully I've come up with a method to do it. He did pretty good. Am no longer carrying treats, sick of him continually looking for them. Going to jackpotting instead.
He seemed to catch on quick. His figure 8's were really very pretty. Still need work on left turns. But I think that is my problem and not really his. I am not what you would call a very coordinated handler. (back/leg/knee issues). Oh well. Last night both boys had nosework class. Instructor set up a mock trial situation. Both dogs rocked it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is beautiful! 


]


Nuggetsdad said:


> View attachment 541658
> 
> 
> Hombre 9 months old today


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a handsome boy Hombre is! 9 months already! Seems like just yesterday you were bringing him home .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope I didn't use up all of Nuggets very good runs up in training as he worked extremely well both utility and open even getting the majority of fronts . His heeling very nice signals perfect . SD done 2x all four articles correct . The DR very well done including the turns in place and he nailed all three fronts. The DJ EXERCISE the only thing I didn't like was his arcing on go outs but he did wind up in the center. Open his first BJ he was straight on the front but off center therefore didn't make the picture of perfection required. Heeling pretty good but I did get a bump on fig8. ROF 3x no finishs done but 2 of 3 fronts were nailed. 

Hombre went around the jump on the ROHJ the first time next two well done at 16 inches. Bar at 16 inches taken with both of us off side about 3 feet no refusals and he waited till sent. 3 formal recalls first was great with straight f+f next 2 both fast immeadiate response but f+ F off on each ( work in progress) . Heeling very nice and fig8 perfect. SFE he moved a rear leg when instructor went over him. BJ at 44 inches taken twice with me in front and to the side saying over which he did very nicely and immeadiatly both times. Three minute sit and five minute down on flexi and he did both without even an attempt to get up. Another very satisfactory training session .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - the pup is drop dead gorgeous<:

Tiny thing I learned today.... when you take the dogs swimming and have them out between 10AM in the morning and don't get home until about 3:30 in the afternoon.... at which point both dogs are down for the count and SNORING.... it's not the best day to go to that private lesson with the gal who puts heavy emphasis on energy and excitement while training.  

I wanted to work on forging/wrapping while heeling... but.... none of that happened today with the little slug. We took it very easy in class. Did more chatting and brainstorming bits and pieces instead of working him the whole. 

Heeling - when the wrapping/forging happens, need to go back and reinforce foundation. And don't spend a lot of time heeling. Keep it very short.

Drops - I'm seeing a trend towards him taking too many steps. So the next couple weeks, I'm going to go back to foundation with this. A lot of 1-2-3 backup-DOWN, a lot of treat toss and DOWN as he turns (to prevent him from taking a step), and for a while there, I'm not even going to test him - I'm going to go flying in to make him drop immediately. I won't be asking for a formal or "normal" drop for a while....

Jumps - were fine, but I need to start doing a couple of these (high jumps) every day. Which means I need to set up the jumps outside every day. I wish there was a way to just leave the jumps set up. I'm so envious of people who can just leave the jumps out.... >.< 

Broad Jumps were perfect.

Recalls were good, but I discussed the small thing that somebody pointed out at a recent fun match with Bertie starting to lean out on his left while looking up at me, and or being ready to go. She knew exactly what I was talking about and gave me something to do while setting up and also for halts to keep him from leaning out. 

Go-outs were fine + directed jumps were pretty darn good.  

I put him in stays while she brought her dog out to show me a couple of the above things (Bertie won't let her take him away from me, so she can't demo with him lol). Not surprised his downs were rock solid, but glad he held the sit even with him being a slug.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate if Bertie's drops aren't as fast or he takes too many steps before going down try putting a board or even your leash across his path where you want to him to drop at and if he still doesn't get you the drop quick enough tie your leash in a ball and call him with your arm up and verbally say down and with the leash ball in the hand that's raised THROW it directly in front of him about 2 feet just don't hit him. This has worked for many dogs to achieve a faster drop and once the board is being honored as where he must go down by move it at varying distances to and from you just as judges vary their drop signals. Give it a shot it could work for Bertie and save a lot of time .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - we discussed those two options. I got him started on drops back when he was a puppy using a barrier. It works really great at getting "distance" drops. The problem I've had with the barriers though is Bertie saw it as a target for where to drop instead of going on my command. Literally he would go diving for the barrier to drop instead of waiting for my command. 

We discussed throw chains and similar things (bean bags, foam stick thingies which you use to hit the floor or your knee, etc).... problem is my dog knows I won't throw anything AT him, so there is not enough of an "intimidation" factor to make this work. We COULD make it intimidating, but then he's soft enough to totally flake out then.

Actually when she tossed the bean bag down to show me how to do that - he kept going up to check it out because he was convinced it was a "lucky dog" (treat loaded toy or item).  

****I do plan on bringing the barrier back out to reinforce distance drops....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I used the barrier a little, but it was hard to time it just right when she was going full speed. After 2 years of throwing cheese balls back and forth and randomly dropping her, she pretty much got it right away, but I had to reinforce going down quickly at full speed. If I dont like what I see, I say "uh ah" and repeat the drop command a few times, which means back up, then praise and repeat I also frequently mark and reward the good drops. I also do a fair number of straight recalls and rarely do a front or finish, but instead throw the treat between my legs. I usually finish with a formal one. So far so good, but I know things can go wrong here out of the blue. I just try to change it up a lot and keep her guessing so she stays focused on me. Of course, I didn't figure this stuff out on my own. Great instructors.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Finally had time to train all Open exercises in one session. Got her to bypass the jump by throwing way off to the side, so I was able to correct. She anticipated a drop, so I did two straight recalls followed by a couple with drops. 

By the way, it was suggested I do most jumping at 16" and just do 22" once a week or so. Especially since I only have time to train in the morning when there's dew on the grass. I know some of you never jump on wet grass, but I would never get any training in otherwise. Anyway...16" makes it safer, and she never slips anyway. She runs around harder on that wet grass when we're not training than she does when we are, with the sharp turns and all.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre this morning not very cooperative refusing the bar at 18 inches but with a bribe of cheese he then took it twice, he also did three full ring length go outs ( 60 ft. ) the first unbaited all three fast and straight but he was a little slow to sit on the second one but just as I was going to give another " sit " order he did. Hombre wasn't in work mode today so we quit on a good note. 
Nugget did three go outs with the first two un- baited then the third with his reward , the jumps were taken on my order. After this a couple ROF with less than perfect fronts after which the signal exercise that we BOTH sucked doing my walking poorly in the grass and he just sloppy lagging and going wide certainly a qualifier but certainly quite a few lost points in the bargain.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So far I am enjoying my day off from work and I think the dogs are loving it as well 

Faelan and Towhee went on a hike in the early hours at a local area - they got muddy & had fun. A quick rinse in the lake and they were allowed back into the Xterra 

Brady and Aedan went next to a different area - a park with woodland paths with a variety surfaces - pine needles, dirt, boardwalks, log walks (Aedan at first was like uh uh), gravel. The trails run in and among swamps with skunk cabbage etc - guess who decided skunk cabbage and **** is a perfect combination? Actually both of them!! So into the pond they went before being allowed into the Xterra.

Then off to visit an Organic Food store with Faelan - after my shopping we worked Signals, MSFE and Go Outs in the lots - pea gravel with some sort of grid and gravel. He had a few admirers.

At home again, I set up a travel tunnel and worked Aedan a bit, and then Brady with some basic handling maneuvers - this in the shade since it is getting hot. This is Aedan's 2nd time seeing a tunnel like object, and perhaps Brady's 4th or 5th? Building Value for both of them for tunnels ..

I'll probably wait for it to cool down some before doing more ...

Aedan:





Brady:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's really freaking hot and humid. When I start thinking, "I wish I didn't have to ever wear pants," I don't quite feel like training


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

A couple of other suggestions to get him to stop walking a few steps:

1) Don't use just one barrier. Set up 3 or 4 low barriers. E.g., use the broad jump boards set on their sides or use several bars from jumps. Put the barriers about 20 feet apart. Essentially, a series of very low jumps. Call him to you over the barriers. When he's hopping over the barriers to you without any hesitation, drop him behind one of them. Try to time it so he's not hopping a barrier when you give the drop command or signal. If he crosses a barrier before he drops, go and put him behind the barrier. Randomize the barrier behind which you have him drop so he realizes there is no particular barrier that means "Drop." 

2) I learned this method from a seminar, but I forget who gave it. Maybe Lori Drouin? It doesn't involve barriers, except maybe at the very start, so there are no props to fade. Start with stationary signals or commands, at first right in front of the dog: Sit, drop, stand, etc. You might want to use a barrier at this stage. The seminar speaker did all sorts of position commands (Puppy Pushups, she called it), but you might just want to work going from a stand to a drop. Only allow a fold-back drop. Do it up close until you have the fold-back drop. 

Take a step back. Leave the barrier in place. Over a period of several days (or weeks) leave the dog in a stand and keep going further away until the dog will drop from a stand without a single step forward from 50 feet away. (in the ring, you'll be 40-45 feet away). If your dog is taking a step forward from a stationary position on the drop, you are not ready to try a moving drop. If he takes a step forward, you move closer for the next rep. Fade the bar, if you're using one, before you start a moving drop.

When he will drop from a stationary stand from 50 feet, you are ready for the recall. The first time you call and then drop, drop him after the FIRST step. Don't let him build up any momemtum. Gradually add more steps, but keep also mixing in stationary drops and randomizing the distance he comes before you drop. 

Whatever method you use, if he starts slowing in anticipation of the drop, NEVER give the drop command when he's slowing. Say "Oops, no, come" and next time, put him on a flexi and do straight recalls, using the flexi to insist upon a fast recall. Only when his recall is fast do you give another drop command. 



Megora said:


> @Richard - we discussed those two options. I got him started on drops back when he was a puppy using a barrier. It works really great at getting "distance" drops. The problem I've had with the barriers though is Bertie saw it as a target for where to drop instead of going on my command. Literally he would go diving for the barrier to drop instead of waiting for my command.
> 
> We discussed throw chains and similar things (bean bags, foam stick thingies which you use to hit the floor or your knee, etc).... problem is my dog knows I won't throw anything AT him, so there is not enough of an "intimidation" factor to make this work. We COULD make it intimidating, but then he's soft enough to totally flake out then.
> 
> ...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

On Wednesday, I went to a Chris Zink seminar. She emphasizid that most practice should be at lower heights. She noted that there are no human athletes at high levels of of a sport that always go full out in training. 

My dog is not a good jumper (and, I admit needs to lose a few pounds). I only do full height about once or twice a week. If I plan a lot of reps, I do 12 or 14 inch jumps. (She is 19.5 in and jumps 20" in competition.) I'll do 16 inches for practice where I don't intend to do a lot of jumps. On wet grass, I usually do 12".

I also try to do jump training every other day or so (much less often in this heat). I set up 4 or 5 jumps at variable jump heights and distances apart. The jump heights are 8 to 16 inches, with an occasional 20 inch jump. For example, I'll set up a line with a 12, an 8, a 16, and an 8, have her run that from one direction and then the other several times, tell her to take a break, reset at 8, 12, 8, 12, maybe change a few distances, run that a few times, do a third sequence a few times. She loves this because she gets lots of treats. Sometimes, I have her hold her dumbbell for a set. I think it has helped her jumping. 



Nairb said:


> Finally had time to train all Open exercises in one session. Got her to bypass the jump by throwing way off to the side, so I was able to correct. She anticipated a drop, so I did two straight recalls followed by a couple with drops.
> 
> By the way, it was suggested I do most jumping at 16" and just do 22" once a week or so. Especially since I only have time to train in the morning when there's dew on the grass. I know some of you never jump on wet grass, but I would never get any training in otherwise. Anyway...16" makes it safer, and she never slips anyway. She runs around harder on that wet grass when we're not training than she does when we are, with the sharp turns and all.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Yes, that's pretty much what I was told....that once the dog fully understands the exercise, there's no reason to always jump full height. Makes sense.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a relative "novice" at this and maybe I'll change my mind down the road... but with Bertie, I always jump him full height except when practicing directed jumping which is still new enough that I'm less interested in the full height aspect and more interested in safely training him to center his jumps as much as possible and not risking him slamming the jump. I will gradually start raising the jumps later, but right now it's not a priority. 

With the regular high jumps for Open though... the thing is that while you are building muscle memory for the jumps, it makes sense to jump the height he will have to jump. 

I don't do more than 5 jumps in a session though. And actually only 2 of those 5 jumps would be with a dumbbell. If I get around to setting up the high jump on a daily basis - I'd just be doing one motivating jump and one formal retrieve before calling quits. I don't believe in doing ten million jumps....

*** This is o/t but the lady I take privates from was praising me for using the time she spent setting up the broad jump for me to do some practice jumps just tossing treats forward and back between my legs. And she brought up a trainer who does a lot of seminars who hollered at somebody for tossing treats while teaching and motivating the high jump. I agreed with my instructor on this, but I really don't understand why you wouldn't use a motivating method if it works for so many people.... 

ETA (10PM) - worked drops this evening as discussed yesterday with instructor. Glad that the foundation alive and well. Whether it's 123 drops or the toss and DROP HIM right as he picks up the treat and starts turning around.... he was dropping right on the spot, no steps taken. 123 drops were all on verbal alone, not verbal and hand signal. 

Jacks had been hiding in the bathtub this evening (fireworks going on) and the goof had a temper tantrum because I'd shut the door and even in all his "drama mode" over the fireworks he was offended he was being left out of the game.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was going to do my usual night time training - one dog in the house with me while the others hang out outside, but I forgot it's fireworks time. My dogs aren't bothered by fireworks, but I don't want them outside with that stuff spraying the skies. I've seen too many scraps end up in the yard.

As for jumps, once the dog knows the exercise fully, I always keep the jumps at full height. The only exception is if I get a problem issue I'm working on and will be really jumping them a lot. The last time I lowered jumps for Flip was two years ago when we were working a ton on directed jumping issues. Otherwise I keep jumps full height, as I don't jump them more than a few times a week.

About food for jumps, I think it depends on the dog. The dog needs to be thinking about what they are doing, not just mindlessly charging for a treat. I was warned when Flip was young that he would be a dog to avoid treat throwing over jumps, because he is the type of dog that probably wouldn't think about what he was doing, totally crash the jump, and not care.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Speaking of fireworks, we took Bella to a fairly large display last year on the 4th. Probably one of the dumbest decisions I've ever made. I literally got dragged back to the car afterwards, and it took all of my strength to keep from being pulled to the ground. Never again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my GOODNESS!!

I set up a partial ring for Utility and ran through the Utility exercises without scent articles (grass is still damp). I videotaped but have not reviewed.

*Faelan:* memory says I was happy with everything other than a slight forge in a utility run: 1/2 step forward on the down signal : but nice overall.

And here is where the 'fun started'. My brother decided it was time to clean the gutters and mounted the ladder close to the ring gates. Got out the leaf blower and was wandering through the ring while setting up and getting more stuff. Now realize my dogs really really love Paul.

*Aedan:* no utility work obviously but pocket hand heeling for a few steps, Get It come games, a few fronts and some marking, Cute 
*Brady:* it blew his mind!! Here is one of his very favorite people climbing ladders, turning on leaf blowers, walking on the roof etc Heeling was okay as was baited Go Outs, but signals -- not happening withou my going in within 15 feet -- directed jumping really really tough !! MSFE was good.

*Towhee:* Her heeling was pretty good. Her Go Outs were all right when baited, she could not concentrate when not baited. Directed Jumping was pretty good except for her deciding on 1st jump which jump to take -- nice try pretty girly!! And her Glove #3 -- wow -- she was really fixated on glove #2 possibly in avoidance of Paul walking along the gutter line? He doesn't belong up there after all .

While we had some real difficulties, I think it was a set of good sessions since Brady & Towhee were hugely distracted! Aedan could care less - it was HIS turn to play while Faelan did not have the distractions.

Oh yeah, my brother came out while I was setting up for MSFE with Faelan and all the younger dogs came flying out the back door -- I was impressed with how well Faelan did. Then I set up for DR with Faelan between the jumps and don't you know Towhee, Brady and Aedan all bee lined to the gloves and stole them <sigh> Then they had to go inside LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did heeling, Figure 8 and DOR this morning. She seems to have taken the next step with heeling, if the last several training sessions are any indication. More in to it, is the best way I can describe it. Up on her toes and very focused. When I picture in my mind what I would like her heeling and figure 8 to look like, today's session is what I see. Now I just need to figure out how to get that to transfer to the ring.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

With Nugget the MSFE -Signal exercise- Directed jumping- all done reasonably well heeling done out on our street so we weren't as bad as yesterday. Go outs without bait well done hope it carries over tomorrow at DeKalb KC. 
The challenge today refused to " go out " after his first perfect go out because no bait was used . I tried a few times but he was a NO GO . He isn't stupid but he sure is stubborn . Out on the street where I was in a much better position to get what I wanted using a leash and pinch collar in place I got excellent heeling and fig8 around my coffee cans without one correction on heeling but the fig8 he needed a couple to stay in heel position on the outside turn. We worked a few f+f still a work in progress . His finish's much better than fronts like I said not stupid but he can be stubborn , he knows what I want from him but when in his " I'm not gonna do it mode" he is a challenge.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Best wishes to Nugget and Richard tomorrow for the next UDX leg! 

I skipped training completely yesterday; very rare for me to not do anything at all, even if it's just a couple of fronts. The heat is sapping my ambition. George and I made it a date day, instead. We left the dogs in the A/C and made a short birding trip in the morning. In the evening we did dinner and movie (in A/C). Saw Jurassic World. Had the expected fabulous special effects with dinosaurs. Lots of dinos stomping around, lots of people getting chomped. Would have been nice if they'd changed the plot a little from the original. The dogs are kind of restless today. They're getting bored with too much lounging around.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting video from Bridget Carlsen on use of a barrier on DOR. I just tried it in the house. Bella didn't automatically back up when I dropped her past the barrier, but did after I gave another drop command. I used a barrier to teach a fold back down, so she understands what it means. This seems like a good, quick drill to prevent anticipation. 





https://youtu.be/1x8akdUaIcs


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Re: the Bridget Carlson video. I am in awe.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do something similar with Phoenix sometimes, although I usually give the drop when he's just a step past the barrier


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll have to keep on working on that, so she backs up automatically. What I like about the drill is that it can be done in a couple minutes in the house. 

I'm also in awe of what Bridget can do with those dogs. I witnessed it in person at one of her seminars. One thing that was comforting was that her dogs sometimes mess up or ignore commands too! Dogs are dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

As I have said on previous posts I wish Nugget would show as well as he trains. UDX leg #7 is in the bank , it wasn't pretty in fact it was ugly . Here is breakdown in utility
Art #1 minus 1
Art#2 minus 41/2 here he got a case of snifferitous
DR minus 1/2 
Signals minus 11/2
MSFE minus 2 this judge went over him from his right side and wasn't consistent on all the dogs
DJ minus 1
Final score 1891/2

Open my boy AGAIN. Anticipated not one but two finish's winding up losing 6 on this alone the rest on his usual mistakes. We worked and worked trying to overcome these auto finish's and not once in training has he screwed up but waited till we were in a trial. Final score a 191


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the UDX leg!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training today. Aedan apparently suffers from dietary indiscretions and I don't want to leave him untended in the house -- I have found piles of proof of his issue.

But I did set up a curtain in the doorway of the training/grooming room and they are practicing going through it  Prep for the chute and getting Aedan & Brady familiar with cloth flowing over their back ( Towhee & Faelan love their chute LOL)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Brought the boys to a match today. I was very very pleased with Phoenix. I couldn't have asked for anything more from his novice run, I couldn't see any mistakes from my angle. 

Open he grabbed air the first time he grabbed for the dumbbell so had to go for it a second time, and he had one crooked front, everything else was perfect. 

Utility he's not doing full exercises yet, everything except articles is still broken down, but he did very well on what I did ask him to do. Started with articles, absolutely stellar, I think one pivot was a little crooked but that was it. Go outs, I did one from half ring to the gate, another full length to the gate, and a third full length I followed him out and had him sit. Jumps are separate and I still keep my arm up until he's taking the jump. All great great. Gloves he started to anticipate going for his glove so I broke him off and redid it. Signals I guess is his weakest area, he is great at half ring distance but still needs more confidence for building greater distance.

Most importantly he is having fun, fun, fun!

FLip did well too, his only big issue is he's been running in to me on the sit signal. So I had to correct that the first time and then he was fine. His approach to the broad jump was a little off, I guess I need to measure better where I set him up because it looked like he didn't get his strides in right, but he still cleared it fine. I adore this dog's drop on recall, I always leave that exercise smiling.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Poop scooped the yard and about got ate alive by the Mosquitos but decided Nugget would have today off but not Hombre. I took him out to the street and we practiced heeling . Several circle l + r a few slows and a fast . He did pretty good and his focus was on me. Fig8 with the coffee cans also good. We did several f+f which like Nugget "gets" the finish' s but the fronts are all over the place. We then went in the yard with the e-collar on which my stubborn very smart puppy is already collar wise too and cooperates nicely without having to press the button so that he would keep his mind on what I wanted him to do otherwise it's play play play run away games. We did three recalls with the cheese can held in front so he knew a reward was coming his way " IF" he came to me which he did and got the fronts pretty close to being straight. Then a couple ROF which he did leaving on a dead run but still pouncing on the dumbbell and knocking it several feet . Pick ups still a work in progress and he did anticipate being sent on one ROF and I must get him to wait and stay in place better but he likes this or his reward so much like a kid he just has trouble waiting till sent but we are working on this also. Finally I set him about 6-8 to the side of the bar jump and 12-14 feet away and I matched where he was on the other side of the jump and sent him with a verbal and hand signal over holding his cheese can in my hand and he flew over the jump twice at 18 inches.and fronted me crooked as it was he is getting the idea. We quit then on a high note lots of good boys and a jackpot of Dingos but between the humidity rising and the bugs I had enough besides tomorrow at SCKC in the AC so both boys can concentrate and be far more comfortable. My club is shut down for all of July.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats to Nugget on UDX leg 7. Even if the score wasn't what you wanted, it's better than coming away empty handed.

Sunday morning, three other dog trainers met at my house to work. Two of the group have a golden retrieve apiece and the other person has 3 hounds (2 afghans and a borzoi). So, it was 3 goldens, 3 hounds, and Alder the poodle boy. I didn't do much with Alder except use him to teach Maple to not run out of the ring.

We have lately had a return of Maple's long-running problem of leaving the ring to say hello to stewards and spectators. So, a big goal of this training session was to set her up. When it was Maple's turn in the ring, one person played judge and the other two sat at the ring entrance talking and laughing and eating and generally being a temptation. We did gloves first (did great) and then moved to near the ring entrance to set up for the signal exercise. 

Maple took the bait and raced out to say hello. I marched her back up to the deck and got Alder. I did a very brief heeling segment with him and made a show of giving him Maple's treats. Then I put him back on the deck and got Maple. We did gloves again (did great) and moved to the ring entrance for signals. This time, she did not run out of the ring. 

On signals, she didn't sit on the first halt, another issue we've been having in the ring, but not in training, so I had a chance to correct that, and we started over on signals. The second time, she sat on every halt. (We did several.) She made one more brief visit to the "spectators" as we were setting up for articles but this time, came right back when she suddenly realized where she was, so I didn't go through the show of getting Alder and giving him her treats. Before we left the ring, I remembered to wait and put the leash on her first before allowing her to walk out and get her jackpot. 

It sure makes a difference having a training group to work with instead of training alone. It's hard to sustain a good group out here in the boondocks. There aren't many people interested in obedience and there are no training facilities. My hope is that this group will maintain enough interest to keep meeting regularly for a while, even though we all live a long distance apart. All of the other 3 had to drive 40 to 50 minutes to get to my house.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Decided to mix it up and do the drop in Utility class tonight for the first time. The learning curve is steep. It went fairly well though, considering.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Heeling, figure 8, fronts/finishes, broad jump, ROHJ, ROF, and directed jumping this morning. We hadn't done directed jumping since last summer in the beginning utility class, so it will take a few sessions before she gets it, but that's fine. Did the ROF in between the two jumps, which were fairly close together. Will do the same with DOR at times.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget worked again very nicely this morning doing a very clean utility exercise ( of course he did it didn't cost 25 bucks ) . We tried setting him up to anticipate doing a finish with my instructor behind him saying finish after doing the ROF of course he just sat fronting me so I couldn't get a correction in. My boys are a lot of things but stupid ain't one of them. 
The "challenge " this morning really wasn't. He gave considerable cooperation really starting to catch on in several areas ( not always willing to do what I want him to ) but today we did the DR with only one glove which was moved to all three positions and he was sent from full distance between the jumps doing nice turns in place of which his turn to the left for # 3 glove is getting really good on a flexi retrieving each glove with a fast not brisk but a fast run to it and very nice CLEAN pickups and returning on my " come " order . Fronts a work in progress but he is fronting. BJ coming along . ROHJ at 16 done 3x no refusals to jump or come back over but he tends to anticipate and go for the dumbbell without my over command. Go outs baited 4x and 1 unbaited all straight fast and to the target wether a stanchion or the wall . He does love that cheese. Recalls 3x nice fronts are his only problem here . ROF with me throwing in a corner so there isn't room to pounce and shove it all over getting better. Jumping the bar he ran around twice but no rewards for this so we then got a few the way I want with him taking the jump and then turning and returning to me on the reverse angle he jumped over the bar on and fronting me crooked as it may be. Heeling and fig8 well done. Another very good training session with both boys although sometimes they are a little to smart . Hombre wore his e-collar today and so his playing run away from the old man wasn't any fun and he only needed one reminder to "COME" when called.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Nugget on the UDX leg!

Banshee had class last night and it was one of our better ones. She was working good and seemed to enjoy it more than usual. Started her on learning to walk and hold the dumbbell at the same time. Got a couple of steps out of her tonight, so slow but sure she's coming along. She takes the jumps beautifully, but has a problem waiting for me to tell her. A bit frustrating, and honestly, if she had been here before Finley, I might have given up on obedience all together. I still think I might try agility and will be emailing someone later about fall tracking classes.

Finley tonight did one drop on recall with her ball as the distraction and reward. She did great and so got the ball, although it looked like she was contemplating taking the broad jump on her way to me. She made the right choice and waited to be told she could have her ball after coming to front. No finish on it. Then we did one broad jump, using the ball again, which leads to a beautiful jump. We did a couple short retrieves on the deck and reminders to hold the dumbbell "pretty". (Banshee was watching closely from inside, so I hope it made a positive impression on her.) We also did some short heeling sessions, also on the deck. The object was to heel and watch me, past the ball....and if you do that, when you least expect it, you can go "Get your ball!". 

Good session with both of them despite being bitten up by bugs and the humidity is higher than high even at 7:00 tonight.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did a little heeling, signals and moving stand before Bella's dinner. We had never done the moving stand until last night. She seems to have caught on quickly. Going to have to force myself to continue to find time for the utility exercises from now on.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still thinking about those videos of Phoenix and Bridget Carlson's dog backing up after the drop. Anybody have suggestions about teaching back? I get really frustrated. I know Gracie can do some of these things, if I only knew how to train it. The other day I noticed her jumping backwards up the top step(s) on the stairs, so a simple back should be no problem for her.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Today was kind of a mixed bag of things, all done inside so no jumps or recalls. They each did a 4 minute out of sight sit-stay on my bed while I was in the kitchen cleaning up. A little later, one at a time, did a down stay while the other worked on the beginnings of "It's your choice". I'm doing Susan Garrett's Recaller's class and this was Game 2. Interesting that Finley was doing all she could to get my hand opened. Licking, pawing, ect and she's not a big "licker". After the first time that she got it right, she quickly figured out what I wanted and how to get a treat. Banshee quickly figured it out after only a little sniffing of my hand. Finley choose to maintain eye contact with me to get the treat and Banshee just looked away from my hand, completely avoiding it. Also did short dumbbell retrieves with Finley, while Banshee was in a down stay watching. Then Finley stayed and Banshee and I struggled at walking and holding the dumbbell. Each practiced angled fronts and side passes too. It's still really muggy, so I don't think we'll be doing anything outside. Tonight I'm going with my daughter to puppy class at our school. Her GSD is 4 months old and this will be his 4th week. It's fun to go without a dog once in a while. I like watching everyone .

We taught backing by standing in front of the dog and slowly walking toward the dog while saying "back" and then treat at the first backward step they take. Gradually increasing steps and decreasing treats as long as the dog is straight. Our instructor emphasized going slow and treating before they start going crooked. Once they go straight for a distance in front of us, she then has us do it on leash in heel position. This has always been one of Finley's favorite things to do for some reason. Every once on a while I throw it in while we're heeling just to change things up a bit. I have seen our instructor kind of wrap the leash around the waist of dogs so you can gently guide them back as you walk toward with the treat right in front of their nose, but only given on a backward step. She'll do this with dogs that keep sitting. I'm sure there's probably other ways, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I just watched Bridget's video. It's like backing up is part of her down command. All the backing up I've done has been while the dog is standing or sitting in heel if she's too far forward. I've never tried having her back from a down, but I think I'll experiment and see what happens.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

While in the down position, If you shove a treat back toward the dog's chest and floor, while saying down or drop, they will scoot back. Then mark and reward. Repeat over and over and over for a period of days, until they understand that a repeated drop command means to scoot back. Progress to having the dog scoot back multiple times in a row. I did the same with sit and stand, but only after she thoroughly understood what a repeated drop command meant. I actually only use the back command when shes in heel position, and I need her to back up. Its drop, drop, drop or sit, sit, sit or stand, stand, stand. I suppose it took a couple weeks of so, but we worked on it a lot. Several short sessions per day. She hasn't progressed to stepping past a bar and automatically backing up on the drop command. Haven't worked on that, but probably will.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Training the dog to back up while you are walking towards them is a fairly simple task, but getting them to back up while you stand still is much more challenging. It is one of the few skills I do use a clicker with when initially teaching.

With Flip, I started with him standing right in front of me, leaning into him so my body pressure got him to take a couple of steps back. As soon as he would back up I'd click and throw a treat behind him. That was the key, always throwing the treat behind him. After getting the initial idea, he quickly built up distance away from me. At four months old he could back up a good 30 feet with me not moving other than to give a signal.

Phoenix got the idea as long as he was close to me, but he struggled to build distance. I finally decided to try something different. I taught him to back up behind a stick. I started with the stick right behind him, and me right in front of him. Since he already knew how to back up a few steps with me right in front of him, I would give the command to back up, and click and toss treat as soon as his front feet either touched or went past the stick (he kept wanting to stand on the stick due to lots of perch and conditioning work, so I allowed that to be included in our criteria). From there it was just a matter of building distance. "Go backwards to get to the stick" was a much clearer idea in his mind than just "back up far away from me." After several days I was able to remove the stick and the concept still carried over for him. I took video of some of the progression, but don't remember if I posted it here.

When I put the barrier down for the drop on recall work, he just automatically backed up before he dropped because of the above training to back up behind a barrier.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's some videos I took that week we trained it


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny thing to add re backing up while I stand still... if Bertie is in the middle of the room, he seems to think that "back" means going backwards while spinning very fast.... I can only get him to back up straight on command alone if he's standing on the couch. He can back up very straight going backwards from one end of the couch to the other....  

*** I meant to go to class tonight, but lost track of time.... and then was not THAT inspired to battle construction clogs and detours to go driving down to Ann Arbor. 

I AM going outside with Bertie to train though. We have been working on heeling (both motivations and quick drills with nearly formal stuff), recalls, drops (not formals). I have a private next week and really hoping to show major league improvement from last week. I think it's possible since Bertie has really been working his fluffy butt off.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did another drop in utility class tonight. Go outs the full length of the ring, directed jumping, signals all went great! Articles did not. :doh: Had not had a problem in nearly a year. Back to the drawing board. I'm told this is to be expected though, so we'll just work through it....back to the tie down mat for a while.

We also snuck in a few broad jumps, figure 8 and DOR. All very good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly have not been training much this week -- between the humidity and running around for this and that (including main computer being hit with a nasty virus) and cleaning up after Aedan.

This morning this house was clean and Brady was not singing the blues for his mama's apparently yummy scent (puts me in a frame of annoyance) so I set up the broad jumps at 48" with a 4" high jump board set on the right hand side about 6 inches in. The High Jump was set to 24".

Faelan had the most trouble this session. Beautiful signals but balked at the broad jump (unsure if he has ever seen the board before). Beautiful ROF and ROHJ but his sits stay?? detailed below,

Brady is learning to chain multiple exercises with no rewards other than verbal, He did well again except for the sit stay.

Towhee, wowser! She sailed over the jumps and even anticipated the first ROHJ! Her heeling was very nice as was her DOR.

The sit stay, oh my!!

After I worked Aedan some on pocket hand, sits and downs I let the older dogs out for a sit stay with Aedan as a distraction. First just calmly sitting by me, then calmly walkingg around. Then I went inside and got a tennis ball. First toss, everything went well. Then I totally erroroneously said a soft okay to Aedan as I tossed! Faelan and Brady both broke. Reset. all dogs.

Next toss good, 2nd toss Brady stayed, Faelan broke again. Reset and tossed a few more times for Aedan until the timer went off.

Then all dogs came inside for water with Faelan going outside for tennis ball tosses followed by Brady having a few tosses. More water and downtime

ETA: oh yeah, and my little girlie who blew her last 2 Open trials (would have been scored in the higher 90s) by going down on the sit? Perfect...just perfect.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Rain again!! No outside work today but I did introduce the metal article to Hombre and had him "take it" it did NOT seem to bother him at all which is great and I tied 2 others down to a mat and sent him to " find it " after I rubbed it with my scent and I also put a small ribbon of his canned cheese on the bottom side of the bar. He went and licked the cheese off and of the three times we tried he only picked up the correct one once and with lots of prompts from me brought it. He did self correct several times picking up a wrong article but he really hasn't a clue as to what he is doing but at least this exercise is started. Tonight I'm subbing for the regular instructor so we will get our training in for both boys.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

This morning, we did heeling, F&f, ROF, ROHJ, directed jumping, signals and articles with 2 leather and 2 metal tied down. Went fine. I'm sure the issue last night was doing them in class, when we've done them exclusively in the living room for nearly a year. Obviously, that will need to change.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight we are expecting severe weather so it was fun & games 

I set up 20 feet of ring gating with 3 stanchions, a high jump and an agility jump both set to 16 inches and a remote treater at the Go Out spot.

I intermixed remotely treating, which beeps, when the started off and varying points along the way with Faelan, Towhee and Brady sometimes being sent to a jump and sometimes being called in - sometimes with a sit, sometimes not  Aedan was set up with my holding his collar from 20 to 40 feet away with the remote being set off as soon as I released him - no marking just a fat straight send away without sits,

then they went inside to eat supper and I set up 2 cones and a jump stanchion in roughly a triangular pattern with perhaps 30 feet between each thing. We played Fly games combined with drops -- Faelan showed an interesting pattern which I was not aware I had pattern trained - that is if I sent him on multiple flys and then started running or jogging backwards as he was coming around he would auto drop hmmmm His drops and Towhee's drops were fast -- Brady had some traveling so something to work on. Aedan just worked short flys with me sending from 1-4 feet, and then we worked some fold back downs

Now all the dogs are slit eyed, panting and happy LOL ready to continue their games but enough I think


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget last night worked really well in both class exercise's, in utility he made few errors starting with articles he found the correct one immediately which he picked up but then doubted himself put it down searched some more then picked up the correct one again and brought it to me. That would still be a 2 point error but not an NQ. Other than a front and a arcing go out he really was very accurate . Still wish he would show as well as he trains. Then there was Hombre who last night decided he wasn't in the mood to go over ANY of the jumps but rather around them or in the BJ through it. He finally did do each of them at least two times but it was a battle. ROF with the dumbbell being throw in a corner steadily improving. The worst thing is he just doesn't wait or stay till sent and that holds true for a lot of things. We did gloves and his turn to the left and sit on the turn in place are to die for . We've not done this a lot of times but he does this beautifully with a straight sit and because I'm only working one glove and moving it to all positions he is always correct getting praise and treats. Only thing that must be fixed is leaving before he is sent but he is fast getting it and returning . Recalls pretty good with a " little" improvement on fronts. SFE solid. Heeling and fig8 last night very good , lots of attention as the mirrors on the wall show me . Very good session with Nugget but only fair with the " challenge " .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The ground is soaked! So we worked inside ;0

Just quick sessions :

Faelan, Towhee and Brady worked with the small pivot pot, mostly pivoted left intermixed with heeling with a left turn concentration.

aedan worked with the large pivot pot and is started to learn the actual pivoting motion; I need to get out the pot more often really, I think maybe once a month or so is not often enough  he was also working with a plate of training treats (steak) on the grooming table for additional distractions -- an open plate that he needed to resist


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did an Open run through in the park. I didn't notice anything other than a possible forge or two on the heeling. When I do these, I focus on the transitions. Heeling in between exercises does not work for her at all, so I have to do hand touches and basically jog to keep her focused and ready to go. I think we have that process locked down now. 

We followed up with some gloves. Probably the easiest utility exercise for Bella. Just needs a little more work on the hold. Dumbbell hold is good now. Gloves hold is sketchy.

Will work articles and go outs tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Proofing scent articles was the name of tonight's pre dinner session 

I took my warm and herbed left over chicken from my dinner and divided it between 2 gerber baby bowls with dozens of slits in the tops. These bowls were then placed in the pile.

Faelan did very very well !

Brady had some hesitation since he really wanted that chicken but probably realized it was a training exercise.

Towhee did well on the metal but when she received no chicken reward it blew her mind and had real issues with her leather.

All 3 were rewarded from one of the bowls after their 2nd successful article.

Then Aedan got to take and hold the metal article. The first time he did very well but then I rewarded him from a bowl and I guess he realized the bowls really held the yummy stuff. We had some 'fun' then, but long soothing strokes is carrying over from his stay training and he held the scent article -- oh yeah! he also held his waits (sit) at the back door while dogs were being swapped out -- the 1st time I have required this of him since that really calls for impulse control but he'll be 6 months next week so time to start longer periods of self control under bigger and bigger distractions; still only in familiar surroundings


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday I took the boys to a ring rental (two and a half hours away, but I rented for two hours so worth the drive).

Flip did really well, the only thing I had to correct him on was sniffing the mats on articles. This dog has the best go outs of any dog I've ever owned. Well, the best go outs in training, when he gets stressy in a trial they tend to fall apart. But training, perfection. Yesterday there were two scarecrows that had been left out for a figure 8. The go out path meant the dog had to go in between the two scarecrows. Flip had never done anything like that before, but we walked in the ring, did a full length go out, and he nailed it 

Phoenix was great too. It was the first time we did all three gloves in a ring setting. Out of 10-12 retrieves, he only headed for a wrong glove once. If you don't count trying to run to get a second glove after he'd picked up the correct one :

Tomorrow we have a show n go, back to Houston!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Before the rain comes again which will be later this afternoon I worked with both boys. Heeling on the street and fig8's both very nice only a bump on the fig8 from Hombre and a lag from Nugget. Then I cut the grass for the 10 th time in 3 weeks.The dew dried up so out back Hombre and I went first was jumping the bar at 18 inches setback at 15-18 feet and offside 8-10 ft and because I had his cheese can in my hand he took the jump first time BUT he anticipated again before either a verbal or hand signal was given . After a reset he did it 2 more times with me constantly saying " wait " which he did. Go outs were next first two baited and done beautifully straight fast and after given time to eat the bait told to sit which he did . Then two more go outs but the first of these two unbaited and he knew the stanchion had nothing on it but he again ran fast and straight and sat immeadiately on my order then I ran to him gave him a squirt of cheese brought him back and sent him to a now baited stanchion and another very good go out. We then got the glove and set it at # 3 position but Hombre after making the turn to the left perfectly didn't wait as told and ran and got the glove but wouldn't release it to my hand this after running around the yard even though I said " come twice " so I got his collar and rest him and he again got the glove but thought it more fun to take off with it again but a hold down on the transmitter button convinced him to bring the glove to me. We reset at #1 glove sending him which he waited this time for getting and returning to me and releasing the glove without any undo holding of it. Like I have said he isn't stupid just likes doing stuff his way . Next 3 recalls which were fast on the first call and right too me although even with my trying to help the fronts they were off. Then a couple ROF which as usual he knocked the dumbbell several feet before getting them, this is still a work in progress. Nugget worked utility but made a mistake on SD the third article he picked up a incorrect one started coming to me and I said "FIND IT" so he dropped it went went back found the correct one but coming back picked up the incorrect one also bringing both to me. He has done this before and while he thought it out and returned to the pile selecting the correct one bringing the first one which was wrong and the correct one is still a NQ. But he did get the correct one and worked the pile till in his mind the job was done. The rest was well done signals - gloves and go outs but after taking the HJ and being sent on his second go out which he did very well when given the " OVER" order he just sat there like he didn't hear or see me we reset and then it was a success. One step forward today but in some areas two back.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is a hot day around here  But dry!!

This morning after my bike ride, I took the dogs 2 at a time to a local recreation area. Faelan and Aedan, and then after coming home I switched to Towhee & Brady  Fun. More social than exercise really since the trails were busy with joggers, walkers and a lot of smaller barking dogs. I did not let the dogs swim since I planned on drop ins and did not decide who was going until I was getting ready to leave LOL

Aedan went to the drop in rally class and did what he could, we worked on other things -- he did well  Faelan had a combination of open & utility with some front & finish work, some heeling segments & transitions and some free for all heeling where we all randomly worked and heeled our dogs. Faelan did well  A lag and a slight movement on the stand for signals but overall very nice work.

Now I'll wait to see how it cools down in the evening to decide if I;ll work anyone further.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Today....heeling, ROF, ROHJ, directed jumping, go outs, signals, articles, DOR, and moving stands - stepping over bar and moving back, similar to what was discussed with the drops a few days ago. 

This is really the first week we've worked utility exercises extensively, and the progress we've made is enormous. Still a long way to go, but at least now I can imagine us making it through utility some day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be heading out to Sunfire Mountain in a bit to drop Ms Towhee off for safe keeping - while not in season yet, she is due and Brady will not leave her alone.

She takes precedence over training today, although I'd like to work the boys some if it does not get too hot when I get back home. Maybe agility or perhaps some platform work .. trying to stretch my brain around fun things to do with a platform LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked Hombre for a short period of time as the humidity is uncomfortable for both of us. Four go outs 2 baited 2 un- baited all got rewards as they all were fast and straight going the whole 62 foot distance to my stanchion. The sits were done on my order but a little slower than what I want ( looking for treat on stanchion on the two un-baited go outs ) . Several attempts to get him to go over the bar jump which he did twice but he ran around it far more times than jumping it. I did have him set on two attempts dead center in ring all the way at the stanchion . Still too early in his training for this . Lastly two ROF both times he over ran dumbbell and knocked it a couple feet but came back picked it up and returned to me and with a " little " help got the fronts straight?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Today we just did articles, some fronts and pivots, a couple signals, and about 10 seconds of heeling before her dinner. Too freaking hot and humid to do much outside.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Show N Go today

Flip: on directed jumping he started off great, straight go outs, fast sit, but then he stood up and started to go for the jump before sent. Same thing on the second go out, so I sent him a third time and kept telling him to sit before sending him. A little odd for him, but I figured he knew what was coming and was anticipating. Signals were going well until the sit, he sat and then stood up. I started walking towards him, when I saw the squat coming. Yep, he wasn't anticipating, he just had to poop. :uhoh: 

Cleaned up my dog's mess, walked him, and went back in later to finish up his run, which included good sits. Open was a little sloppy for him but passing. Stays were good, other than him being very confused when I gave him Phoenix's down signal instead of the one I use for him, but after staring at my hand and licking it a bit, he figured out what he was supposed to be doing.

Phoenix: Was entered in every class from utility down to Beginner Novice (if I'm going to drive 2 1/2 hours to get there, I may as well get my drive's worth). Articles are definitely his strongest utility exercise, it's the only one we are doing fully how it would be done in a utility ring. The other exercises are still being put together but he did well.
Did a full open run (except stays) and he did awesome. I think by the time we got to novice and beg. novice he was getting a little tired, I had to fix a couple of things on heeling, but otherwise very nice. He is such a happy boy, and sure does love to jump around between exercises!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up the broad jumps with a white pylon about 4 feet from the right end.

*Faelan:* Heeling with signals (very nice other than 1 forge coming out of a fast, normal, right turn). Signals nice. Broad Jump with a send around the pylon: 1st time straight BJ, 2nd time a send around the pylon, 3rd time a food toss about 10 feet in front of the jumps. All fronts were nice 

*Brady:* Heeling with signals. His heeling was very nice  His drop signal -- well he seems to be somewhat confused right now. Sit & recall were good. His BJ was awesome (1 straight, 1 around the pylon, 1 food toss) with very nice fronts. Happy tail and confidence.

*Aedan: *Pocket hand heeling (nice). Sits, downs and Flys around the pylon 

Then I set Faelan and Brady up for a 3 minute sit stay facing the house (do not usually set up that way). I set the timer and Aedan got to just hang while the big boys were on their stay with me in sight. Interestingly he kept coming to front and sitting - of course he could wander off since he was not on cue but he seems to be learning from watching which is always a great thing !!

Faelan and Brady both did well on the stays


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's pouring outside with 1-3 inches forecast with flood warnings ....just too much of a good thing this year. No way can I work with the boys outside today but I'm going to try to start articles with Hombre . I tried the other day but he was in his play mode and little if anything was accomplished. Tomorrow will be better as we go to SCKC drop in training and a more " formal atmosphere" .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Along with this lousy weather just to stir the pot some more I just found out someone hacked my credit card and went on a spending spree. It's too bad these people don't apply themselves to honest work as they aren't stupid and would be a success in the business world. Hombre isn't getting articles so far even though the two incorrect ones are tied down on the mat and the correct one to get is HEAVILY scented he only managed to bring the correct one back once out of many try's. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, I am sorry Nuggetsdad-do you know where they got the CC information?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I haven't any idea how they obtained my c.c. Info . I only found out I had a problem when I went to pay for some prescription medicine at Osco. I tried to use it again in the evening when I took my daughter out for dinner and it was " DECLINED" a second time. I've never let anyone use it or has it ever been out of my possession the lady at the bank said they have several ways to obtain your info . The bank is not charging me but I have to wait Wed.for an affidavit to sign. Another inconvenience in life waiting on others and now I have to cancel the groomer appt. because I don't know what time it will be delivered and I was told someone over 18 must sign for it. Thankfully I do have a second credit card.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, Richard. Major bummer. I had my purse stolen a couple years ago, and it was a hassle canceling the credit cards and any future checks, etc. Hard to do without plastic these days.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry Nuggets Dad. Hope it gets straightened out without too much more hassle than it's already caused.

We did a Show N Go Sat. Some good and some not so good moments. On one of the recalls Finley took the high jump coming to me, so had to do a quick redo. This is something she has done before, and we've been working on with recalls in the yard next to and between the jumps. (and it hasn't happened in a while...) Good note, she had no automatic finishes...which she has done in the show or "show N Go" environment. Heeling was passable. Not the best attention for the most part, and the figure 8 on the outside turn was bad both times. I saw a video of it, and it really hit home that I have got to practice this. It's one of the things that I just don't do near enough. We also rarely do it at class. Tonight we'll go to class early for run threws before the actual class starts. I'm not doing anything with her at home today, we'll save it for tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is still 80 degrees at 7:15pm so the sessions were fast and quick - agility.

I set up a basic pinwheel with the jumps roughly equidistant about 15 feet apart with the weaves (6 poles offset perhaps 4 inches) about 12 feet away offset about 8 feet to the #3 jump when the dogs were on my left. 

Very basic pinwheel since its been forever since Faelan has seen a pinwheel and Brady has only seen them a few times, Aedan has never seen one. The reward was a fuzzy tug with an attached tennis ball.

*Faelan:* I stayed roughly parallel and in the center of jumps 1 & 3 sending around the pinwheel and to the poles. On my left, on my right and then on my left again -- he is a tugging maniac!! Jumps set at 14"

*Brady:* First I stayed in the pocket and kind of escorted him to the weaves, then we all out ran  Fun !! Jumps set at 14"

*Aedan:* Jumps set to 6" - he barely need to step high for 6 inches but it is mostly introducing him to th ewhole idea of going between the jump uprights. We walked with me following the line of the jumps in both directions, then jogged the same. No running yet. Then we went over to the wider weaves and practiced them x2. He was kind of like 'whoa -- don't know if I like fuzzy' but he started to grab the tennis ball and do some light but earnest tugging.

The toy was thrown for the dogs on chase at each completion of whatever we were working on.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Utility class tonight. What pleases me the most is how much Bella loves this stuff. I'm stunned by how far she's come in a week. She thoroughly enjoys learning new things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I beat the rain this morning 

Faelan and Brady worked Heeling (signals for Faelan) and their retrieves (flat and over high jump). Reviewing the videos I need to work Brady on level ground to check those setups -- they looked fine in person but reviewing the video they look butt out. Their sessions were more testing than training to see where we are at -- Brady's first ROF he needed to fish the dumbbell out from between the tripod legs.

Aedan worked beginning heeling, set ups, a few fronts and I need to relearn the beginning steps on the right finish LOL

Faelan: 



 
Brady: 



 

Aedan: http://youtu.be/mT090rpHSQ8


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Although I didn't do any particular order in the open exercises Nugget did very well and his broadjump 2x was perfect each time including beautiful fronts, same for ROHJ . Heeling was not as crisp as I know he is capable of but ok. DOR good drops but of the 4 we did only 2 fronts were straight. Utility we did #1 exercise and he did a very satisfactory job. He wanted to please and he did .

Hombre today his heeling could have been a little better he certainly can and has done better but it wasn't awful either. We did the BJ 2x on a flexi which went ok but I'm not standing where I will have to be yet. ROHJ he went over at 16 inches and got the dumbell but tried to return AROUND the jump and because he was on the flexi managed to knock over the wooden HJ. IT FALLING OVER,BOARDS FLYING ALL OVER didn't even bother him. We reset 2x and he did what he should have the first time. Recall 3x fast but no fronts that were straight. The Directed Jumping exercise several go outs 50/50 baited and not all fast and straight sits a little faster after his cheese was eaten but today I extended the angle from the middle of the ring and just a couple feet less than all the way to the wall with me approximately the same on the other side and the boy took each jump as directed . Jumps were at 16 inches but this exercise is starting to come together.?? After this we did the DR with 1 glove but at all three positions , retrieves are getting cleaner but he still must be told WAIT several times or else he's on his way. The ROF with the dumbbell purposely thrown in a corner he still anticipated the send and pounced on the dumbbell but it's getting better slowly. We practiced f+f several times a work iN progress his finish's decent but his fronts suck. Overall it wasn't a 5 star day but I'd give 3 1/2 -- 4 so not too bad . Tomorrow everything depends on when the affidavit shows up and weather. I'm supposed to go to groomer and I'd like to work the boys but everything is in the air for now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is a hazy, muggy morning -- already in the 70s at 6am with air so thick you can see it - so no hikes and just quick training for the dogs.

I closed the 6 set of channel weaves down again - the poles are only slightly offset now - perhaps an inch. Using tossed food as a reward to keep the activity levels down 

*Brady:* went first and while still having some hesitation if I am at 4 and 9 o'clock positions midway through the poles, he is doing very well at finding less extreme entrances and holding onto his poles at some serious speed. We also worked poles to a lowered teeter .. everything is wet so no jumps and no full height equipment.

*Faelan:* I was worked distance and angled entries which he tends to need practice on -- he was a peed demon today!! Apparently swiss cheese and the chance to weave agrees with him LOL I combined some teeters and some recalls with drops in his session.

*Aedan:* worked the more open channel set and we are working some on entries and hanging onto his poles when entering at angles. He did well  Then we worked some Get-It, Get-It, Get-It Come games -- he was a little rocket!!

Now they are all panting and happy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

a gorgeous New England morning! The heat and humidity have broken and it is breezy and about 60 

But, Faelan has a trial tomorrow so no precision or skills training today. Just games like Grab da collar... the dogs had a blast!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon Good Luck tomorrow .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training went to a 4 1/2 star tonight Nugget was very accurate tonight in both utility and open. A few small mistakes but overall very nice of course we had the bldg to ourselves so no distractions and the AC had the humidity down to next to nothing but still he had to do the exercises and he did well. 

Hombre is coming on . I did 4 go outs two baited two un-baited they were gorgeous, what a difference between Nugget and " the CHALLENGE". Then I set him in the center of the ring all the way back to the stanchion and giving the hand signal and verbal order he took each jump the FIRST time both set at 18 inches and he really charged the jumps? . We then did 1 glove at all three positions and his turns in place very nice and he WAITED till sent retrieving all correctly?. ROHJ set at 18 inches another success twice but the fronts were poor but he came back over it so I'm not complaining. Fig8 done twice started to lag on outside turn but a leash correction fixed that quickly. Heeling not perfect but not poor either. Three recalls fast and right to me with two straight finish's but fronts not even close even with my help. S+D three minute sit and five minute down with me in the ring walking around and 16 other dogs doing the exercises with him he was a little statue and he has me thinking of leaving the ring going out of sight soon. He was not on the flexi tonight so another plus to the training tonight. My instructor gave him a SFE not a muscle twitched it was perfect?. Before we went to class I tried to start articles TOTAL DISASTER a new path will be tried tomorrow he doesn't understand any part of this exercise so he is going to be started with taking a metal article then tossing it and having him take it then tossing on a mat with a tied down metal one lots of steps over the next few months for this exercise. Very pleased with both boys again tonight of course I know it's two steps forward and one back but tonight we had little regression .


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hazel and I are back! I picked up Lyme some time in the past few weeks, and I have never felt so miserable. 5 days into the doxy and I feel 1000x better. Phew.

Now that I am better, we have been practicing heeling, especially concentrating on my footwork (I can be clumsy). Also getting a nice tuck sit when we halt. I think Hazel is doing great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan went HIT today  Woot Woot!!!!!!!

Something I need to proof showed up -- the judge walked in directly behind him (close) for both the ROF and ROHJ. Now Faelan honors space; people's and dog's space and so he solved him dilemma by 'fronting' at a 90 degree angle to my right knee -- 2 points each time <sigh>. But he was really working well; his heeling was awesome and the remainder of his fronts were too! 

He failed signals in Utility, but was working a 196 ... judge mentioned his heeling was perfect so I took that to mean he would have score 195-6 had he dropped. Oh well.

There was no High Combined ... the OOS stays were a blood bath ... it was hot and sunny.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon. I'd be smiling like the Cheshire Cat great job congrats to both of you.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats, Sharon!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Faelan! 

Our run-threw on Monday went great.....up until the broad jump...which Finley decided to walk over :uhoh:. Well, not "great" because she also finished on the "judges" command after the retrieve on flat. And then *I* gave her the signal to finish after the retrieve over the high jump *BEFORE* the "judge" told me too.... But, she did well, and nothing would have caused an NQ until that broad jump. 

No more issues all week with the broad jump, or anything else for that matter. Until tonight, when she anticipated the retrieve on flat before I sent her. That being said, this week has been short, all about fun training sessions. If fronts aren't perfect, that's OK. The only thing addressed, and then addressed minimally, is things that would cause an NQ. (which I've decided there are many things in open, and many more in utility). The further I get in this, the more I really appreciate the dogs who make it, and a UDX, wow! So many ways to take a good run and and still NQ.... that being said, how great it is that we are in a position to even give it a try . Just some rambling thoughts as we set out tomorrow to try for our 2nd leg. I really have no expectations other than I'll be a "bit"nervous, Finley will have fun, and we'll spend the morning rooting on our friends from class as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have been very quiet over here - but training odds and ends. 

Have not been doing too many classes this summer - I just had a lot of busy stuff going on this year and have been taking care of myself. Getting rest. 

I have been training though... 

Weak areas are dumbbell holds right now. I think I mentioned last week that I had him throwing dumbbells at my feet after high jumps - which never happens! 

Yesterday at private - go outs had issues with the "sit". He was not sitting on command. Which never happens! 

I was laughing with my instructor that I've been drilling heeling, recalls, drops, and stays lately... and apparently Bertie's still green enough that he forgets how to do things if we don't do them 1+ times a week.  

Stays - I very happy about a great proofing session I had with down stays (which aren't as solid as his sits). I had him in a down stay (inside the ring) while my instructor demoed something with one of her young girls. This involved toys flying and her dog running very fast practically past him. He held his stay - but I could tell it took a lot of effort to stay there. He got extra rewards.  

I signed up for a couple fun matches in a couple weeks, so hoping to get a little more training in before then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks & Good luck today!! 



MaureenM said:


> Congratulations Faelan!
> 
> Our run-threw on Monday went great.....up until the broad jump...which Finley decided to walk over :uhoh:. Well, not "great" because she also finished on the "judges" command after the retrieve on flat. And then *I* gave her the signal to finish after the retrieve over the high jump *BEFORE* the "judge" told me too.... But, she did well, and nothing would have caused an NQ until that broad jump.
> 
> No more issues all week with the broad jump, or anything else for that matter. Until tonight, when she anticipated the retrieve on flat before I sent her. That being said, this week has been short, all about fun training sessions. If fronts aren't perfect, that's OK. The only thing addressed, and then addressed minimally, is things that would cause an NQ. (which I've decided there are many things in open, and many more in utility). The further I get in this, the more I really appreciate the dogs who make it, and a UDX, wow! So many ways to take a good run and and still NQ.... that being said, how great it is that we are in a position to even give it a try . Just some rambling thoughts as we set out tomorrow to try for our 2nd leg. I really have no expectations other than I'll be a "bit"nervous, Finley will have fun, and we'll spend the morning rooting on our friends from class as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks NuggetsDad  Here it is Sat morning and I am still so very proud of my Faelan!! Reflecting on how happy I am that 1) he chose me to live with 2) that I found FDSA helping me to train how I want to train and 3) that he is who he is!! So much to admire and love wrapped up into one handsome package 

No trials today as I am heading down to the coast for a raw food pickup - I'll probably be taking Brady this time for some one on one training at the Weigh Station.

Then if all works well time wise, perhaps we
ll head to drop in Rally and Obedience classes. But I'd also like to get in some platform training, some weaves and jump training and the weather is iffy, so perhaps I'll not be going to classes...



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon. I'd be smiling like the Cheshire Cat great job congrats to both of you.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's already getting hot and you can feel the humidity rising. It's 79 degrees and forecast to hit 97 yuck??. I just finished poop patrol and decided to work the beginning of articles with Hombre the dog who just killed a bird and would NOT release it or COME . So the e-collar refresher course had to be done first. We then did 7 METAL articles thrown 10-12 feet and sent him which he did go and get each time of course he is in his stubborn " I don't have to do it mode if I don't want too" but I convinced him it was in his own best interest to do as I asked of him. Only 2 of 7 retrieves did he not need a little reminder to COME . His pickups with my saying come when he was only a very short distance from the article helped him to not knock it all over but none were clean . This I'm afraid will be a very long process with a very stubborn dog but I'm up for the " CHALLENGE "


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats to Faelen and good luck today to Finley!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Luck Maureen and Finley!!!?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I took Brady to the Weigh Station and while watching the Recallers Coaching Call I realized Brady has quietly and steadily become an amazing dog! Layers and foundation work seem to be in place!


The Weigh Station has junk. McDonald’s scraps, beer, gum wrappers, white stuff etc. People stop there; truckers stop there; dogs are walked there and all kinds of interesting things happen there. Well Brady and I were walking around, just letting him enjoy the place: up some hills, in the grass, some woods, up to a road etc. And Brady would investigate some stuff or smells and then look to me  He accepted treats and worked for small increments to be released back to the environment – good boy Brady!! Demand for work is building and that is a beautiful thing !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix finished his BN title yesterday with a 198. He was super happy and bouncing around during the heeling, which is what cost us our points, but I do not care about that for a young dog. The fact that he was happy and focused on me during his first big trial with lots of rings and golf carts and all that is what matters. I found myself enjoying our ring time so much I actually caught myself humming during the heeling pattern!

I'll need to go update my sig, he is now Sunfire's Ashes to Gold BN RN WC. His BN was earned with all first places and with a 199 average 

He still has a lot of maturing to do before I will put him in novice, but I will probably try him out in prenovice and preopen this fall to see how he does.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome job team Phoenix!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Phoenix!! mama Towhee is so proud


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

warnings are already up for heat and air quality and it's only 5:30am. I have turned the kitchen A/C on for the dogs and they have each had a quick session inside.

> Grab da Collar
> Its Yer Choice (I have been slacking with Faelan & Brady and it shows  )
> Pivot work
> Drops and/or sits after food tosses

I had a call yesterday from Barb, who is away at Hunt Tests with a few dogs and her husband. Her son is caring for the dogs and it seems a tree fell onto the house Friday night / Saturday morning -- thank goodness all the dogs are okay and the damage will be checked. A friend was heading up to check conditions out and to check to see if Towhee is in season yet. Towhee, btw, is at the other end of the house from where the tree landed.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Brushed out both boys , poop scooped the yard and had intentions of doing a little training but the humidity is already very uncomfortable and it is threatening to rain AGAIN so we did a few hand signals with verbal commands and called it a session. Going out for dinner later with some of my friends from club and will have a fun time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck to Faelan and big congratulations to Phoenix!

Unfortunately we had anther NQ yesterday.... Finley decided to bring the judge her dumbbell on the retrieve on flat and I gave a second command for her to come to me. Oh my, at least she keeps me guessing :uhoh:. Never had I thought she would do _that. _She was coming in nicely...about 10 feet from me. And I saw her eyes glance to the right (where the judge was standing...). Next thing I knew she turned and went right to him, dumbbell and all, tail just a wagging! I watched for who knows just seconds maybe, judge said nothing to me. Maybe he was waiting to see if she would leave and come to me anyway, which from what I've been told might have saved the exercise. However, I didn't see any indication she intended to leave him, and I didn't know I could wait, so I called her. We're not entered today, because I have to work...(took yesterday off). I really regret not entering today, if I had known open would be early I would have. 
The heat and humidity will be too high for much outside stuff this week. I see lots of retrieves on flat in close vicinity to strangers in Finley's future


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen Don't get disheartened they all pull stuff like this . If he would have come to you without your extra command it would have been points off for not going to handler directly 3-5 depending on judge. Nugget did this same thing a few trials ago but it was between exercises and the judge who I've known for over 20 years said " your dog likes me better than you " . He thought it funny but I know he would have scored me if it were in a exercise and rightly so.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

welp, excessive humidity and Faelan apparently do not agree!! He seemed kind of confused and was slow as well. He is fine now that he is in the A/C though so I really think it was heat/humidity related.

My boy honestly did things he has never, ever done before and I am almost grateful he NQ'd both classes so I don't have to see or hear the scores!!

Utility: really nice Go Outs and jumping. MSFE okay - perhaps a point worth on a forge and his finish. Scent Articles: At 8:30 I was sweating buckets (as a hypothyroid person that is not usual for me but it was NASTY!) - I stupidly wiped the sweat from my eyes with my hand - now Faelan and hot scent = he will work the pile forever waiting for it to cool down or snatch & grab -- today he snatched; NQ! Glove #1 pretty good job - perhaps a 1/2 point. Signals: his signals were great - his heeling not so much. Oh yeah -- BOTH scent articles - I about turned to my right; he pivoted to the left and came around like a freaking flower pot!! He has never done that!

*Open:* Oh my!! my boy absolutely, positively sucked at heeling. I am speaking of 'heeling' on my right on the (him supposed to be) inside of the Figure 8. Forging. He ticked the BJ (not badly). ROHJ beautiful. ROF very nice other than a sloppy finish. Luckily for me (haha) he went down on the Sit as I was returning (my bad though - I had crossed my arms rather than putting them behind my back -- crossing my arms probably because I was aggravated at another handler -- ohhh is that poison ivy? ooooh is that a BUG?? ooooh this is rocky blah blah blah I finally asked her to please just move along and everyone started nodding and thanking me and just shook their head at her but seriously??? how annoying; just move out so the dogs don't think there's some horrible monster about to attack for crying out loud!. and THEN she stopped us from leaving on the down because she saw a bug by her dog that had to be killed -- took her at least 2 minutes of parting the grass to find a bug to kill, I don't think she saw a bug) . 

Anyway, no ribbons today but I still got to bring my boy home  and since I don't generally train outside when it is such a nasty combination of heat/humidity/air quality I should decide if 1) I will start training in it or 2) be fair to my dogs and not show in conditions I don't train in ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon many years ago there used to be a lot of outdoor trials around here and I foolishly entered one in Wisconsin . That trial cost me a wonderful dog with 95 otch points and all three necessary wins because it started to rain and all that was left was the BJ to do . Long story short she slipped injured front shoulder and because I think more of my dogs than a title after taking her to a specialist I asked if he would jump her if it were his dog. He was too long in answering me and Quest was retired on the spot. She lived to be just shy of 16 years and I've never regretted the decision. I train outdoors but I control the situation if it's wet dewey raining too hot too humid we just relax. I've not thrown an entry fee away or drove a long distance but best of all I have a healthy dog for it.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maureen, visiting the judge (and the stewards and the spectators) after the retrieve was an issue with Maple in Open A. It reappeared on articles in Utility. Like you said, lots of work with people standing nearby looking inviting, putting a hand out, smiling, etc. Those goldens love to show their prize.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

My training has been concentrated on straight go-outs, going all the way on go-outs, and a little retraining of heeling. On the heeling, I made the decision way back a few years ago to allow Maple to drop her head for a step or two when she's drving forward on the take-off and on right and about turns. I've been regretting that because it's too fuzzy. I'm working on getting her to keep her head up all the time. 

Today, a couple of friends came over to train. We have a trial next weekend, so I did run-throughs of Open and Utility. Open was good, except for a few reminders to keep her head up. In Utility, to my surprise, she came straight back instead of taking the high jump, twice. I made her jump it, then took her out of the ring to regroup. We tried again a few minutes later and she took it, after starting to come straight back. I am a bit concerned she might not have been feeling well, but no sign of a limp. It was getting hot, but not that hot. I gave her half a Rimadyl tablet and will keep her on that for a few days. 

The other members of the training group both have goldens, their Novice A dogs. One of them finished his CD in spring and is doing great training for Open. The other finished her BN last spring and is training for Novice and maybe Open. Her owner is undecided about how serious she wants to get.

After training, we did a little bit of Junior level hunt work with very short retrieves with bumpers to show the owners what is involved in hunt testing. Both their dogs are hunt line dogs (Saturday Night goldens) and both would be fabulous at hunt training. They are both hard-driving retrievers. It was fun to watch them tear out to get their bumpers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So a few take aways from the trials this weekend with Faelan:

1) My dumbbell tosses were right on
2) I felt I did not set Faelan up properly for the Broad Jumps - they just felt short.
3) Since Faelan is an honest worker, yesterday will be 'excused' if you will for excessive heat and humidity.

This morning it is also oppressive and already in the 70s

The set up this morning was broad jumps with 2 sections on 10 foot gating set up about 2 feet from the broad jumps. 2 pylons set up for Figure 8s about 15 feet away from the broad jumps.

*Faelan: *Figure 8 was straight x 2 followed by randomizing circling a pylon and/or exiting the Figure 8 area followed by re-entry. He did well  No going to my right side and good heeling position.

I was planning on working a variety of set up positions on the broad jump but 12 feet was effortless and smooth for him so we did 2 broad jumps at 12 feet with fronts and finishes which were strong.

After the Broad Jumps he was released to his reward

*Brady:* Figure 8s were interesting. As long as I stayed in the standard Figure 8 he was beautiful -- double or triple circles around a pylon were very nice but when I exited the Figure 8 area he went wide x 2 --- hmmm, need to work more on that.

Broad jumps at 12 feet setup wer perfect, nice finishes but his fronts were slightly off my right side - perhaps a half point if the judge was very fussy.

*Aedan:* We started with Grab Da collar (he still does not always like that), then I started training the outside post of the figure 8 using pocket hand -- First 1/4 way around to 1/2 way around to 3/4 way around to the full semi circle. Then we worked some Its Yer Choice followed by sits and stands (I really need to practice his stands more often. We finished with my starting to train the return to heel position with my being perhaps a foot in front of him while he is in a sit, and then my holding a treat and allowing him to nibble facing straight ahead as I returned to heel position. Earlier this morning his sit stay in the crate after eating is up to 45 seconds with the distractions of Faelan eating and then Brady being released into the room.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hot and humid training with my "Challenge " boy , today the victory went to Hombre. He was in his " I'm not in the mood stat" and he performed very very poorly. He refused to " go out " twice and twice he started but ran toward a jump and the only success was the two baited go outs. He also ran around the bar twice knocked it off once and only cleared it once on my order and then I had to move much closer to the jump to give the " over " order. Heeling on the street was sloppy with several bumps and fig8 not much better. He did however get the metal article tossed 10-15 ft.away and brought it back actually giving 2 clean fronts , pickups are improving in the grass. Dumbbell also retrieved three times with better pickups and decent returns. At least something improved a smidgen. Hot humid weather might have been his reason to be the way he was today.

Nugget on the other hand did all I asked of him reasonably well. Good go outs taking the jump on first order both correct. MSFE beautiful. Articles done 2x all four correct with 2 straight f+f. DR very nice. ROF 3x good pickups out of grass on 2 and with my help good fronts . ROHJ well done with the dumbbell thrown R-L- Center Straight two of three fronts good with help. I was sweating profusely and was too lazy to set up BJ but will do it tomorrow at SCKC. I've had better sessions with the boys but with the weather being what it is I'm satisfied at least with Nugget today but Hombre was being Hombre today.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Started training today at 7:15 am in AC, WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Hombre was first and unlike yesterday far more cooperating. We did 4 go outs all together but the first two were unbaited while all of them were very nice his first two had the jumps with them which he did from the full ring distance taking my signal and verbal order and was charged going over at 18 inches ?. Next was ROHJ 3x all taken first order of " over " and returning back over fronts weren't perfect but are improving and when I hold his cheese can directly in front of me they are dead on. Three ROF with the dumbbell thrown in a corner pickups improving and one was a beautiful clean pickup. We then did the DR with 2 gloves the turns in place pretty nice and his back around for # 3 picture perfect , he has caught on to this well. Heeling and fig8 pretty good but a crooked sit and a bump were included but still for a 9 1/2 month old darn nice. Recalls fast straight good front holding the cheese in front and offering a squirt on the finish's got me a leap in the air and a gorgeous finish. SFE me doing the exam as good as it gets also 3+5 min s+ d well done . These were done on a flexi as there were quite a few dogs doing them and some I don't know so better safe than sorry. Everything was very nice EXCEPT he went around the BJ TWICE then he walked thru it I wanted a successful jump so I could praise him so I stood in front and called him over with his cheese can and then he flew over it.

All I can say about Nuggets work today is if he would show like he trains he would have an OTCH in 6-7 good entry shows other than a lag on an about turn and 2 fronts he was about perfect. He was " up " but not nuts like he can get and his work ethic was 5 star . A very good day of training today extremely pleased with both even the " CHALLENGE ".


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Jul 21 2015*

I set up 2 sections of ring gating with a high jump and an agility (wingless) jump to stand in for the bar jump.


*Faelan:* did signals (nice), I set him up at the Go Out Spot and sent him to the jumps in sequence. While setting him up for the 2nd jump I set a piece of cheese at the Go Out spot about 2 feet behind him. He took the jump beautifully after a slight hesitation like he was unsure if I was signaling the jump or setting him up for something else. He successfully answered the question. Then he did a Go Out sitting before the reward, took a jump. Another Go Out and a send back to his reward. All Go Outs were straight – due to the incline of my back yard, he needs to stay true while fighting the incline --- hmmm. We finished with a MSFE which he did well and wrapped up with some tug.


*Brady:* We worked some heeling (including transitions) and while a bit wide a time or 2, he was good. His sits were slightly lagged – I need to address the rock back sit since he has been trained to heel in a position further back that Faelan or Towhee so if he rocks back, it results in a lagged sit. Need to research this in an R+ manner. Figures 8s were next; very nice! Then we worked Directed Jumping with my setting him in the Go Out Spot – very nice on the first jump (I am still walking to the side I am signaling). The second time I set him in the GOS, I placed a treat – uh oh, he lost his brain. He did not go for the treat but he did stick moving towards the directed jump. Then to his Go Outs; the first was nice & straight but he was grazing rather than SITTING when cued so I walked in and (gently) turned and sat him. 2nd Go Out was really nice. 



*Aedan:* Aedan’s session is recorded in his thread 


*Towhee:* is doing well at Barb’s. Settling in and really being a good little girlie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*July 22 2015*

This morning I set up 4 sections of ring gating for gloves. The High Jump was set on a strip on level ground directly behind the house.

*Faelan:
- *I gave him the dumbbell and called x2 to concentrate on clean hold & fronts 
- Next ROF: excellent!
- Next Glove #1: Excellent job, nice pivot, clean pickup & hold, nice front
- ROHJ: Very nice: clean jumping, clean pickup, hold, front slightly off
- Signals: really nice - I walked in after the drop and had a DUH moment - is this why he dropped as I was walking in on the OOS Sit stay??? hmmm more proofing needed

*Brady:
**- *I gave him the dumbbell and called x2 to concentrate on clean hold & fronts 
- Next ROF: excellent! Beautiful pickup, hold and delivery! Front very slightly butt out
- Heeling - really, really nice  Included slow, abouts, left & right turns
- ROHJ: - we practiced his waiting while I repositioned a bad throw. Then clean jump, beautiful pickup and turn and around the jump he came -- hmmmm. some confusion due to reset? 2nd throw was good and he did a perfect job!
- Next Glove #1: Excellent job, nice pivot, clean pickup & hold, nice front

*Aedan:* I put the high jump away.
- We played Grab da Collar
- Some heeling which is steadily progressing
- Some Sits with waits; my turning away from him and stepping 1-3 steps away. We had a few resets
- Some downs
- Then we moved to a more advanced Its Yer Choice combined with sits stays. He sat, I moved a step or 2 away and dropped food. When he broke the food was covered and then picked up for a reset. When he held his stay for 1-3 seconds I picked up the foo and delivered it to him.

And el-destructo moments this morning.
- Rough housing in the morning between Aedan and Brady unhinged my closet door
- Then while I was setting up the gating, zooming Aedan & Brady crashed into the gating with Aedan getting his head 'stuck' and taking down 2 sections. I let him figure out how to get himself of of his predicament which he figured out pretty quickly with no panic LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We got a late start this morning and it's getting warm so I kept it short for both boys. 

Hombre 3 go outs two unbaited the third a reward go out . 2 of 3 straight and fast the other had an arc in it but he wound up at the stanchion . He took the bar jump from the stanchion but I did move closer to jump so there wasn't any mistake in his mind what I wanted , bar was raised to 20 inches and his first jump he knocked it off the uprights second jump he easily cleared it. After jumping article on mat one tied down one free with cheese. He finds and licks cheese off but the idea of my scent on it and the one I want returned not there yet but when he is licking cheese I tell him take it and he did a couple times but a long way to go here.
Nugget ROF 2x good pickups brisk but not fast returns and with help straight fronts. Three go outs each jump taken correctly but fronts on both jumps poor . OH WELL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A meeting at work ran way over so I abbreviated the training session plan for tonight (it is way too beautiful of a day not to take advantage of the coolness  )

*Brady & Faelan:* set of 6 slightly offset weave poles and teeter -- I was working distant sending to the poles, lateral sends to the poles and stopping short and peeling off at the entry combined with sends to the teeter (about 20 feet maybe)

*Aedan:* set of 6 more offset poles with my treating each time he came towards me. Also ---- drum roll please ---- his 1st ever dogwalk (low and each section is 8 feet). With my offering support once he realized he was up in the air about mid way through the center section -- he did well and while he started uh-oh what's going on here, he wanted back up on the dogwalk as soon as he was over it. Of course I was right beside him the entire way but light physical reassurance was given about the midway point. Go Addan!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

okay, I have rentals planned for tomorrow and Saturday (took tomorrow off because I was thinking of entering Faelan in a fairly local show, but it is on a horse farm so I decided to not spend the money ) Anyway, so this morning's sessions were heavy on games.

I set up a narrow platform, a cone about 15 feet away, and beside 1 set (channel weaves offset by about 6 inches) and the cone was about 10 feet away from a 2nd set of weave poles (channels fairly narrow maybe 1-2 inches)

After our hike, Faelan and Brady practiced teeters with held touches, poles (narrow set) and the dog walk. Aedan just watched since Faelan & Brady were doing these obstacles together.

Then Faelan and Brady did various combinations of sends to tossed food combined with calls to fronts on the platform, Flys to the cone combined with call to fronts on the platform or to one of the sets of poles or get-it games or drops. Both of them showed preference to the poles over the cone  While not totally great that they focused on the poles rather than the cue, anticipation is good and working through the issues are also good.

Then Aedan did some platform work (he does not yet sit on the platform but that will come as he gets more comfortable; this is a narrow platform about 4 inches high) with tossed treats and then some weaves in the wider set of poles. No combining since he is still learning both things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just gave my credit card a workout  FDSA classes opened yesterday and since I just could not make up my mind, I went bronze (audit level) for, well let's just say if I keep up I will be a very busy person ! But classes go into a library so I also usually follow at my own pace. Thus may sound weird, but it works for me to keep my training plans fresh and fluid.

Mostly for the older dogs.

Plus by going bronze, I can wait to sign up after the frenzy subsides  as well as save a lot of money!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night training went so so . Nugget in utility did well other than his usual not straight fronts ( close but no cigar ) and his open work was decent till we did recalls where he went into a crouch instead of a down the first two tries. The instructor said my hand signal looked like a nazi salute the third when done as she showed m e he went down . 

Hombre did very nice go outs ( 4 ) and took the directed jump from the middle of the ring all the way from the stanchion at 20 inches? Everything else was pretty fair pickups getting better but still not where they must get to. ROHJ 3x good but he still wants to go on his own not waiting to be sent. Recalls fast and he actually gave me a front , finish' s good. SFE well done but again he ran around BJ 2x walked thru 2x and finally with me standing directly in front of it calling him over he took it twice this and articles we are having a difficult time with but he is very young and I'm learning patience somewhat so it will happen. We also did the DR with two gloves which he did a great turn to the left for the #3 glove and not to shabby turns for #1 and #2 . The gloves are still being done with my moving them so he doesn't really pay attention to the other glove . He is taking direction well and his pickups are much better than his pickups of the dumbbell. He still sometimes wants to mouth or hold onto the gloves but he is getting better holding without mouthing and releasing when told.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A mostly fun rental today after I blew up and told the manager to tell the ignorant (___) who reported my 'unattended' dogs in the car that there was no way, no how the dogs were overheated after riding an hour and a half in A/C and then being in an open vehicle for less than 5 minutes and if the 'person' reporting them could not tell if a dog was in distress s/he should mind their own 'freaking' business. (Oh it was probably in the 70s at that time with very little humidity; if it happens again I will get the name and have them arrested for attempting to break into my car (hey they looked right?), false reporting and harassment!). I am rapidly losing any patience I ever had for these stupid people who feel no one should have dogs or if they do have dogs they should be kept in a constant temperature of 65 degrees, never in the sun, wind, rain, water, snow, woods, cars and not allowed joy & fun! Get a cactus if you don't believe living, sentient beings like dogs deserve a life! Or that feel they have a perfect right to go looking into cars and then scurrying off like the rodents they are in their haste to report anything that does not suit their sterile, closed minded idea of life.

But we did:

Ring entrances - 1st 3 stages including heeling -- all the dogs, even Aedan
Heeling/Signals/ a few steps depending on level
Tugging

Break for each

Full DJ exercise for Faelan followed by acrylic rod tosses 
Go Outs then Directed Jumping followed by rod tosses for Brady
Sits & Waits, Sits & explosive releases and dowel tosses with Aedan

Breaks

Dumbbell - ROF followed by ROHJ for Faelan and Brady
   Full 50 foot retrieves with Aedan x 3 )   Restrained hold and clapping him in and catching him up (he already loves this game) upon return

Breaks

More ring entrances with heeling followed by breaks

Scent articles with 18 articles out - Faelan did great; Brady did great on metal but got very distracted by shelf stocking going on for leather - I think it was more attrition than work that he finally got the right one. No problem though since he is still learning.

Aedan got to have some 'active' stays followed by Its Yer Choice with my dropping food about 2 feet in front of him --- he did great; no mistakes!

A few people stopped to chat so I let them all play together after that as I was packing up.

And then I had a nice visit with my Towhee girl  and (gasp) the boys were just fine in the Xterra the whole time!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon Wow why not say how you really feel about meddling people . LOL I think you have a temper but from what you posted you definetly have that right.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharon, it sounds like you had a good day with the boys despite the rough beginning. People can be really something. I may not have ever met you in person, but I know there is NO way you'd do anything to cause any harm to your dogs. Not in anyway the same, but when my idiot neighbor had the nerve to say we have "nuisance dogs" and that the "black one" isn't "right in the head"...OMG, I can't even begin to tell you... I mean come on, our dogs are NEVER let out alone. No way can anyone miss the fact that I'm out there training them, ect. (Of all the places this guy had to move to, why in the world did it have to be behind me?) But I like your description of a rodent... (and I might use it sometime  and if push comes to shove I've thought about harassment charges for him too.) Thankfully, since changing the chain-link fence to a privacy fence, we haven't heard anymore from him, but we probably will at some point. If not the dogs, it'll be something else. And that's fine, just leave my dogs alone. Anyhow, just saying I agree with all you said. 

Finley and I will likely go to a show and go Sunday. Monday, I'm taking, "that black dog" to class...Wed., Finley and I will probably make the drive to class again. We're planning to attend the basic/puppy class where we train, only to do stays. That might be especially hard for Finley only because my daughter is taking the class with her 4 month old GSD. (who is doing sooo good BTW). I'm not sure how Finley will react because sometimes when she sees someone she knows, she forgets everything in her excitement...And they'll be using squeaky toys, ect to proof the pups in their stays which admittedly we haven't done in a LONG time. We'll just stay for the class long enough to do OOS stays. Then a friend from class has invited us over to practice jumps ect in her yard after the stays which she'll be doing too. So, that's the plan. Tomorrow I have to cut grass and clean up the yard so we can do some training there. 
Yesterday, each dog got a turn in the front of the house. Banshee went first, then Finley. After several minutes of Finley sniffing and looking around, I set her up for a retrieve on flat in the driveway. She basically blew it off by half-heartily running for the dumbbell and then forgetting it completely as she stepped into the yard and thought smelling the grass was much more interesting then retrieving the dumbbell. She was quickly brought back inside, and Banshee got anther turn, (since she was obviously much more interested than Finley was in spending time with me). After I brought Banshee back in, I decided to give Finley anther try and out we went. What a change! Much better all the way around and rewarded with tube-sock tug toys  Nice drops on recall, and finished with a straight recall.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - yep; I am Irish and while not a red head, was pretty much auburn in younger years!

Mess with me, okay. But do NOT mess with my dogs! And I did tone it down in my report LOL 



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon Wow why not say how you really feel about meddling people . LOL I think you have a temper but from what you posted you definetly have that right.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - yep; I am Irish and while not a red head, was pretty much auburn in younger years!
> 
> Mess with me, okay. But do NOT mess with my dogs! And I did tone it down in my report LOL


Ha ha I learned from the best - "mama bear" Sharon :
Don't mess with our dogs! 

Oh while I'm hear lurking around I'll give a quick training update - 
Been field training about 1-2x/wk - downgraded goals for year to teach both dogs pattern blinds then work on the concepts next year - will start today in new secret field .. shhhh! 

Dee Dee novice obeds drop in for dummies we've been ramping down the food and up the distractions - good for her as she acts skittish about the dog show noise tape and completely stopped working to sit down and watch a tennis ball bouncing - I didn't even know she liked tennis balls :uhoh:

Have to miss rally for a few weeks for family stuff and HT and dock diving - yay go us  but we do the exercises at home and out and about


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's already getting warm and humid and the forecast is for lower 90s so before it got too warm the " Challenge " and I tried doing articles with one tied down and one free. Hombre may not be as tough a nut to crack as I thought. He was sent to " find it " 4x with a very hot scent on the article and only once did he pick the wrong article and try to pick it off from the mat but he quickly went to the other and with my saying good boy " take it take it " he did and brought it to me for which he was rewarded. He did however drop it at my feet once but a " take it " got him to pick it back up. His front which I'm not concerned with yet were as expected very crooked but that's another issue. I'm pretty happy with his work on this exercise this morning. After articles we did the BJ 3x with all 4 boards touching each other maybe 32 inches and my standing in front holding his cheese can and calling " over " which he did. This exercise will take a lot of practice to get right. Lastly we did the DJ 3x all go outs 2 baited one not very well done but his sits were slow. The first time he ran around the jump the second he took the jump but knocked the bar off at 20 inches the third SUCCESS for which he was rewarded and praised. Nugget today can just relax and take it easy.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My patience this morning was quickly exhausted. Hombre just wanted to play and be his usual challenge going out of his way to not do as I wanted . Tried articles and he did bring the correct one in three times but it's only because the other was tied down and he wanted a treat . His fronts were terrible as was his level of cooperating. We then tried the BJ which he walked thru twice then jumped short landing on the fourth board then the forth try he just ticked the forth board all attempts were with me in front with his cheese can but he put little effort into it and although there were 4 boards they were touching each and the distance was only about 32 inches. Next was the DJ EXERCISE his go outs unbaited the first too were alright but he knew there wasn't any bait so he didn't go nearly as fast as he normally does. He did jump the bar twice from the far stanchion and me closer to the jump but he knocked the bar off the first time second one was good. The third go out was baited and he went straight fast right to it. Gloves were next and on the first send with 3 gloves in position he was given #3 and did NOT take direction and went for 2 but I called him off we then went to only 2 gloves out and he got them correctly. His turns in place SLOPPY he was not in work mode today at all??

Nugget wasn't much better today his first attempt at articles he sniffed in the grass instead of the articles before him and then got the wrong one after being told to " find it " a second time. He did gloves correctly as far as getting the correct one but turns were very poor for Nugget as were the fronts and his pick ups stunk. DJ lack luster go outs but he did take correct jumps but not one good straight front today in any exercise. Nugget had yesterday off and did little the day before so he couldn't be tired but maybe this hot humid weather is getting to him but it wasn't terrible this morning yet and that's why I worked both boys in the cool morning but it just didn't go well with either of them but what aggravates me is they were both chasing each other around going crazy play fighting and rolling around fifteen minutes earlier.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady earning legs 1 & 2 towards his CD the day before his 3rd birthday. 

He did it!! Tail up and wagging, no stress points and well, a good problem for him, he was distracted due to an interest in his surroundings and especially all those goldens there  Much to be thrilled about in his routines and his score improved 6 points between trials 1 & 2, but really Brady? since when is right sided heeling ever the right thing to do ? LOL 

Good job !!! you so deserved those meatballs for being so brave and steady!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats Sharon<:

He really looks like his half brother Phoenix!

Was going to say too - whoever reported you the other day at the rental would have a hey day any dog show or fun match where I train. Ignoring the heat shield sheets that people put up, open hatches, and fans and AC's running, my goodness all those dogs out in the cars must be suffering...!  

We had a fun match today and I'm feeling increasing positive about doing something this fall. I've backed off plans to do novice at the National with Bertie because I had a friend whose golden's stays got really messed up showing at last year's national because he was still fairly novice and those stays were not rock solid.... Must see what else I can enter him in. All else fails, probably BN again. If I go anyway (haven't asked permission at work yet - I'm in accounting and the National is definitely going to conflict with month end).... 

At fun match today - he was sluggish because we'd just come in from outside when the ring was ready for us. Retrospect probably should have asked somebody else to run ahead of us and give me time to cool Bert down, but I went out there. Not the perkiest heeling, but I don't think we would have lost points. The heeling was spot on and sits were good. Front was perfectly straight. Stand - he sniffed the judge but kept his feet locked. Stays were solid. 

Open run was a little more hectic because I had both my private instructor and the judge who is another private instructor (not mine, but very much the same mindset on stuff as my private instructor) getting after me to get more "up" out of my dog. Keep in mind we literally went from novice into the open ring due to the rings running right on time.  LOL. So we had to work on keeping him head up heeling out there.... I don't think he did all that bad though. He didn't lag, forge or leave heel position. Jumps were solid - which made me happy. We did a second retrieve only because he was slow coming back (with me running away). And a second DOR to get a quicker drop (with me reinforcing that). Stays - sits were fine. Downs, I think he was intimidated crouched between two hulking GSD's. I'm not sure. I kept close and babysat him through the remaining minute of the stay to keep him down + also had somebody else go in and reward him.

Meant to add this, but this was probably the first fun match this summer that I really got to spend a few hours between training my dog and stewarding. There were 2-3 people maybe from OH that I didn't know - which was odd. Made me realize I've been at this club for about 8 years now. There's not too many people I don't know. And I've made a lot of friends along the way.  Anyway - 8 years - That's pretty cool.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, there were some incredibly talented teams at the trials yesterday  Once, not so long ago, I was one of those teams but over the years I have changed.

It seems odd now to think I could have been disappointed with scores in the 198 range, and not have let my dogs know how very proud I was of them ... I was thinking of that yesterday as I saw the grimaces and lack of praise for minor errors at the trial. Me, I tried to praise every single thing I saw right - a happy tail, a smiling dog, a dog in drive and engagement. Yep, his heeling surprised me but we have worked hard to negate the bad effect(s) he experienced at an agility trial that he was not entered in but I did not want to leave him home, and an obedience/rally trial where things happened and I was not there to prevent whatever it was.

There will be time enough to work on the oopsie moments in heeling while maintaining that drive and joy. At least I sincerely hope there will be plenty of time and I never again want to regret anything done in the name of a score. Yesterday I had a happy, joyous dog in the ring -- I had no fear he would would bolt so I am just writing this out for anyone who may be reading and be 'competitive' enough to be thinking how they cannot understand how I could be happy -- his scores? Well they did not reflect how accurate my Brady can be but they did beautifully reflect that he can go into a ring -- 182.5 and 188.5. 

When the judges smile and comment on how enjoyable it was watching your team working together when you know the heeling was less than ideal, well that just helps make my day  When other exhibitors make a point of coming up and saying how much they loved watching, well that makes makes me happy too. But mostly, seeing the happy and expectant look on my Brady's face as we stepped into the ring, the alertness and steadiness on the SFE and the group exercises while other dogs were fidgeting, breaking and/or casting a playful eye in his direction, well all I can say is Well done Brady boy!!

And I know there are joyous and amazingly accurate teams out there and I do admire them greatly, but I know I am more one tracked -- I can either see everything good or I can see every error. And I prefer to train my eye to see everything good because I don't much like the super competitive side of myself anymore.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> Huge congrats Sharon<:
> 
> He really looks like his half brother Phoenix!


Thanks  

My Towhee seems to specialize in beautiful/handsome puppies


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

The show n go yesterday had been rescheduled but luckily I got a call letting me know before I was too far along on the hour and a half ride. So, since I had all my stuff, Finley and I did a detour and went to a park with water, boats, kids, and a family who has a golden at home and just had to meet her. 
Finley had an enjoyable time, but was too distracted to get much out of her. So, we just walked around. Did a few short recalls at one point and short stays as I walked around her a few feet out. The recalls were good-I only asked for straight. Her finishes were almost non-existent. She was much more interested in everything else going on so I just stopped trying to train and enjoyed the morning with her.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lots of errands and chores to get done so training with Hombre was short and also the humidity is rising so only a little was attempted. He did slightly better than yesterday at least he stayed when told and he did get the correct article 3x but I'm not sure it was because he smelled it or because it wasn't tied down so tomorrow I will tie a second metal article down. He wasn't good taking direction this morning on glove exercise but finally managed to get all three correctly. Go outs unbaited were non existent but with bait 100 mph and straight right to the stanchion and while he was only sent 2x over the bar at 20 inches he knocked it off the first time but the second he cleared by a mile. Hombre just won't exert himself at all to just please me but show him the can of cheese and he could probably clear a 4 ft.fence. Nugget gets a break again today as the heat is already making it uncomfortable and tomorrow we train in air conditioning ?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Been very busy, and have worked in training when I can. Usually early in the morning, other than heeling around dinner time, and articles in the house once a day. 

Decided to do an Open run through in the park, only giving one treat after one setup. One slight heeling bobble on an about turn, but that could have been my fault. And 2-3 finishes with very slight butt out. Not even sure if the judge would have noticed, but we need to clean that up. When we're exclusively working F & F, almost all are straight, but when part of an exercise, she has more a tendency for butt out. 

She's definitely ready to show in Open, but no trials! There's one in August, but I can't make that one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Something I found interesting at the trial. 

The 2nd Novice B heeling pattern started with the gate 3 feet ahead of start position with gating to my right and immediately went into a (long) fast to within a few feet of the wall when a normal left-turn-halt sequence was called. Threw a lot of dogs & handlers (Brady did well on that section both on & off lead). 

Interesting choice for Novice dogs I thought.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Went to the Spokane Sheltie Club obedience trial with Maple and Alder this weekend. (Not many shelties! If the trial hadn't been open to all breeds, they probably could have finished Rally and Obedience in less than an hour.)

Maple got the wrong leather article on Saturday, but did almost everything else in Utility very well. She did some glove killing in DR; not too bad. There were only 3 Qs out of 9 dogs and the high score was 193, which I think we might have beaten if we hadn't 
missed that article. In Open, heeling was moderately good, with lots of crooked FFs. We did well enough for OM pts (190? 191? I forget.) but only 4th place. There were 8 dogs, so only 2 OTCH pts for first place up for grabs. 

On Sunday, we Q'd in Utility, but the glove killing was worse. She had a great time tossing the glove around on the way back. I was surprised the judge only deducted 2.5 points. Heeling was fabulous. A couple of spectators came up afterwards to tell me how good she looked on the heel. On the first go-out, she turned about 10 feet beyond the jumps. Minus another 3 pts. The second go-out was beautiful. With several croooked FFs, the score was 191. 6 of the 9 dogs Q'd on Sunday and the scores were higher. Maple's 191 was 5th or 6th place. We Q'd in Open, too, for our 4th UDX leg. In Open, her FFs were almost all perfect; only two 1/2 point deductions. However, her heeling was atrocious. We lost 9 pts (!) on heeling. She wasn't into it and more or less phoned it in. 

I was happy that she seemed in good spirits for most of the weekend, with no reall diarrhea from her travel anxiety. I got some ideas about how to address the glove killing and a couple of other issues. 

I bought Forrest MIcke's video about Engagement Skills a week or so ago. We've been working a bit on his exercises. Still very early in the process, so hard to tell if it might make a difference in the ring. 

We have 8 weeks until the next show and lots of things to work on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! Congrats on the UDX leg!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Palouse Dogs. Congratulations on your UDX leg good job?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Palouse Dogs!!

Finley had a really nice qualifying score in the backyard earlier . 
Then Banshee worked on retrieving a ball to me....(having had Golden's for most of my life, this is a huge accomplishment with this one...)

Class with Banshee tonight, and we have a very nice broad jump and finish..The high and bar jumps are also coming along very nicely....I think she would do well in agility if I can find the time and place to do it with her.

Finley stayed home and gave me the stink-eye when I got home...No worries, we're still on for Wednesday. Out of sight stays with the basic class and then training at a classmates house. There will be 2 basic obedience classes Wednesday, and we can practice stays at both. So, it will be a lot of in and out of the car but I think worth it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I worked the dogs very briefly this morning after Aedan had a scare in the woods -- mostly to get his mind on other things.

Brady a bit of heeling and weaves.

Faelan heeling, signals and a few weaves

Aedan some weaves on the set that is still open.

As a low key type of update: Towhee had her LH surge on Sunday. If her progesterone is 5.0 or more tomorrow, she will be having her implant procedure Friday or Saturday. This would be a Titan x Towhee repeat breeding. We are very excited but I will give updates in the training threads only  We are doing everything we can for a successful outcome, she is already on antibiotics and will be kept at Barb's for the duration to ensure no rough housing goes on that may have a negative impact. I miss my Towhee girl,


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> As a low key type of update: Towhee had her LH surge on Sunday. If her progesterone is 5.0 or more tomorrow, she will be having her implant procedure Friday or Saturday. This would be a Titan x Towhee repeat breeding. We are very excited but I will give updates in the training threads only  We are doing everything we can for a successful outcome, she is already on antibiotics and will be kept at Barb's for the duration to ensure no rough housing goes on that may have a negative impact. I miss my Towhee girl,


How exciting, thanks for the update! I bet you do miss her...any way you can visit? Although maybe a visit would make it harder to leave, I'm sure she misses you too. Fingers crossed :crossfing that everything goes smoothly


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I visited last weekend  this weekend may not be good since she will have a fresh incision and she gets excited. But hopefully again soon. 

At lunch I can run up but that only allows for 20 minutes so weekends are better..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning has started out terrible as I twisted my knee getting out of bed and it still hurts but on the other side of the coin both boys trained well this morning . We did zero heeling or fig8 s the only exercise that resembled heeling was MSFE but I only walked about 3 feet and went back to Nugget. Hombre did some very nice go outs of course baited and he took both the HJ and the BAR at 20 inches. He also did ROHJ 3x taking the jump both ways but he ticked it once pickups still,not great but improving. Recalls pretty good and holding his cheese in front helped with the fronts. Overall both boys did well and Nugget and I practiced f+f on angles and me not facing him also being 10-15 to the side calling " front" . Surprising how many fronts he nailed. Hombre also did gloves and got all 3 correctly although he almost took #2 when he was sent for #1


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> How exciting, thanks for the update! I bet you do miss her...any way you can visit? Although maybe a visit would make it harder to leave, I'm sure she misses you too. Fingers crossed :crossfing that everything goes smoothly


The fertility dances can start anytime.. and everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed...I want a Titan puppy for myself!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for more Titan x Towhee pups. It sounds like the ones from the first litter are really coming along well.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight both dogs worked on figure 8's in the driveway. Both did good, but I was especially happy with Finley's. Noticeably increasing speed on the outside circle and a great attitude. Finley did retrieves on flat, straight recalls and drops. She also practiced watching me rather than look at her ball which was placed on top of the big water bottles I use for posts. Banshee worked on holding the dumbbell while I tap the ends of it because our trainer noticed last night that she was dropping it as soon as I reach for it. I hadn't noticed that, but she was right, so a reminder on holding it. After Finley was basically done, I took her in the backyard and put her in a down stay so I could hide the ball in the yard. On of her favorite things is to find it and I get a kick out of watching her use her nose. Anyhow, back around the garage I came and there she was....sitting. So, a repeat on the down and I'm glad she'll get extra practice on that tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I went back to basic basics!! Since Aedan is just starting to learn to heel, and both Faelan and Brady have gone to my right side recently at trials (Faelan due to high heat & humidity, Brady due to I think excitement in the ring), I thought basics might be in order. Oh, the worked a bit of AFrame on our return from our hike as well.

Reinforcement Zone:
- I use my left hand/arm in heel position since that is primarily what I use RZ for close to me (laser finger for agility)

- My stepping into heel position after dog sits, . Hip, leg, reward
- My walking backwards and then swinging into heel position combining RZ & pocket hand for a few steps
*Faelan & Brady:* Then went into perhaps a 30 foot straight.

Wait & Recall:
*Aedan: * leave him on a Wait (sitting) and walk out 10 feet or so to call him into a loose front

*Faelan & Brady:* full distance with recalls. 
Worked on 3 styles of finish
- Around finish
- Swing finish
- Around finish using left armed signal finishing with arm/hand in heel position

Faelan did a drop and sit signal as well.

It is humid so just quick sessions for each of them


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! Somehow we all manage an incredible amount of training with each of our puppies to dogs.

Beyond competition behavours, a relationship class I am taking just posted a questionaire of 75 ranking questions for us to fill out, from grooming to vets to fear/assertive tendencies to playing to people etc.

As I am reading the questions I can say Towhee and Faelan tend to stay stable in the scorings, but Brady still flucuates as does Aedan. Much is learned like going from fighting to resignation/tolerance to enjoying grooming or being restrained.

Just kind of interesting !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles two tied down done 3x and Hombre got the correct one each time but I don't think it was because he smelled it out but rather it was the only one that he could get off the mat. This is a tough exercise for a dog until they figure out the one that smells of our scent is the " right one " . We then tried the DR with 3 gloves . His first send was impressive with a good turn in place facing #1 glove and when sent he was like a rocket going getting the glove and returning to me and I foolishly thought wow he has this down already so we did another turn in place facing #2 glove and upon sending him he raced for #1 again getting it and running around my gating going all the way around returning to me with that look on his face ---- it's not going to be that easy HA HA


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training or hiking this morning. Dogs are panting already and the A/C has been switched on.

I am reviewing various homework assignments; so I guess I'm training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tomorrow at 3pm...if anyone can spare some good thoughts for a positive outcome for my Towhee......


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon I've got my fingers crossed hope it goes well with the hoped for results!!!?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning articles 3x with 2 tied down and 1 free which after yanking on the tied down ones he finally picked up the correct one and brought it to me. He isn't smelling just grabbing one so this may go on for awhile till he realizes he doesn't get a treat till the correct one is brought in , he is food motivated but in too big a hurry to get the treat. We also did a baited go out because the first attempt without bait he would not go out ( spoiled brat ) Nugget too pulled this but he found out he was going to go out . After many many many baited go outs when I knew there wasn't any doubt Nugget knew what I wanted and refused because he knew his reward wasn't on the stanchion he got the e-collar held on continuous stimulation and he decided to go out from then on. He still gets an occasional baited stanchion to go to and always a reward after the third go out. Hombre will learn the hard way to unless he starts cooperating on this part of training but like Nugget will get several more months to consider the other option. After doing the 1 go out Hombre was sent over the bar which he did but again knocked it off the uprights. He did take direction and with the hand and verbal " over" order from all the way from the stanchion in the middle of our training area which is 62ft.away from me and my standing all the way at the other end . This was a first in that I faced him directly with both of us equally distant from the jump , knocking the bar off is something he will just have to learn to get his butt off the ground , it sure isn't for lack of speed going to the jump as he charges it beautifully and it's only 20 inches high so he still has at least two more inches higher to go possibly 4 . My bar is a light one from j+j practijump set and it does not scare him to knock it off the uprights. Later today training at SCKC air conditioned bldg.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Mighty nice training in the AC tonight and the boys liked it too. Nugget if he would only show the way he trains , another very good night with him only a few fronts and a forge and a lag on the about could have been scored. DOR beautiful with a verbal or when done with a signal. Tonight his front on the ROHJ and BJ and ROF all straight very good work tonight and he was " up ". 
Hombre too worked pretty well his go outs were fast and straight and he sat when told to. His first jump tonight was the HJ at 20 inches which he flew over but the second jump which should have been the bar he tried taking the HJ again but I called him off and made a production of my signal really emphasizing the direction and he was then successful. ROHJ 2x well done but pickups not quite there yet but improving. Gloves done on a flexi all correctly gotten good pickups on 2 of them and he even came up with 1 good front. Recall before anyone else got there pretty good but fronts as later in the class setting SUCKED the boy just isn't getting this but he does redeem himself somewhat with good finish's. No BJ work as my knee won't allow me run with him on the flexi to get him to go over consistently but for the first time at SCKC doing the group,S+D we did them OUT OF SIGHT ?. He did the three minute sit stay and then the five minute down stay with me in the storage room and the instructor said he never moved a muscle but tried to sniff some hair that blew across his face but didn't move. A rather good night of training some mistakes but both boys doing well and the pups speed and drive is very nice especially considering he is from a conformation breeder and is heavy boned .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhh, the older boys caught me out in something I have not practiced in awhile LOL

It is humid enough that the air is visible so we worked inside.

*Aedan:
*> Reinforcement Zone with my stepping into heel position, left arm bent. Hip, thigh, feed
> Pocket Hand heeling - he did well 
> Sits with food tosses - oh this was difficult for the little one, I tossed further away so he was doing the vulture while his thoughts were calculating: Can I get it?? Took several seconds on the 1st one for him to look at me but he did for heavy reward
> Left and Right spins

- This was intermixed with tug and body play

*Faelan:
*> Reinforcement zone followed by heeling with right turns, RZ rewards where he had to back up if he was slightly forged.
> Signals - nice
> Waits with food tosses -- ah HA: He hesitated on the heel signal he was so focused on that piece of cheese on the floor !
- This was intermixed with tug and body play

*Brady:
*> Reinforcement Zone followed by heeling 
> Sits with food tosses followed by heeling -- he too was watching me without focus LOL missing the cue to heel. Reset and repeat.
> Left spins
> The finish with my left hand sweeping across my body to return to heel position - Brady has a tendency to nudge & lick my left hand if it is hanging 'naturally' so this may me the way we do out finishes in the ring 
-We played some 'Im Gonna Getcha' and tug between setups.

They enjoyed their sessions and I do have to remember to work more on Focus/Its Yer Choice type games during normal training sessions.

I did notice in recent trials that people were concerned with powder and other markings in the ring -- one judge made a point of telling the woman complaining the most that it is a training issue, she needs to train for markings not complain -- these type of issues and markings I am pretty confident about before my dogs step into a ring


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning before it's too warm we did articles with about same results as yesterday a slow go . We then went to the BJ with all four boards close together and Hombre on a flexi and my calling over and running ( best I could) and he cleared very nicely . This was done 3x. After the BJ I tried the ROHJ at full 22 inch height , his first attempt he ran up to the jump and at last minute ran around it. I reset Hombre walked to the jump tapping the top with my hand then returned to Hombre and sent him with "OVER" and he took it clearing by a mile . ?? Lastly we did two go outs accompanied by each jump including the HJ at 22 inches both jumps taken successfully on the first order although I did move a few feet closer to the HJ SO HE REALLY KNEW I WANTED HIM TO TAKE IT . The pup is really coming along well and he is reaping the rewards but he is still a spoiled brat.


----------

